# Sofirn C01 Potted AAA w High CRI



## jon_slider (Nov 4, 2018)

Kid Tested!


You can also find more info about this light by using Google to search for Sofirn C01
Here is a animation of that technique
I think Let Me Google That For You is really cool, no offense intended in any way to any one, because it shows exactly what keywords were used. In this case I added my handle to the search terms, which is a powerful technique for finding posts, when you know who made them.

Another thing I find really useful when Googling, is to click on "Images" after searching. Often I want to see a photo, and then want to see where it came from.

===
Update, November 2020:

The Sofirn C01 was the result of a BLF collaboration with Sofirn, after Fenix declined my inquiry for a MOQ quote, to build a High CRI Fenix E01.

Fenix and Sofirn parts are interchangeable. Fenix are Low CRI.
Sofirn are High CRI, w reversible pocket clip and a trit slot.

Shortly after the High CRI Sofirn C01 came out, Fenix announced it was discontinuing production of the Low CRI Fenix E01.

The Yuji LED in the first run Sofirn C01 is also offered in the McGizmo Sapphire, and as a skylumen.com mod to Fenix E01 hosts. 

The above lights all use a Low Power 5mm LED in an AAA twisty host that has only One Mode.

The C01 Host has since been used to produce three other versions, with different LEDs, and more modes. (1 mode C01, 2 mode C01S, and 3 mode C01R). Not only has Sofirn produced High CRI models, they also offer Red LED models.

Here is an excellent summary table of the C01 Series



iamlucky13 said:


> To clarify things in case anyone is confused, the C01 family consists of 3 models, but there have been multiple editions of each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 4, 2018)

"You want to do WHAT with your light?"
P


----------



## digitalsurf (Nov 4, 2018)

Ha, that light can sure take the abuse.  Is there a warmer tinted version?


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey, that's cool! I'd like to buy a few of those. This is my first time seeing this since I am a one forum man.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 4, 2018)

digitalsurf said:


> Ha, that light can sure take the abuse.  Is there a warmer tinted version?



Yes and 3 different body colors for now, black, blue and red.

Edit: 3200k and 5600k are the tint options.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 4, 2018)

digitalsurf said:


> Ha, that light can sure take the abuse.  Is there a warmer tinted version?



Yes ;-), and Yes 
and Welcome to the forum 

That is a Very Good Question!
Not only is there a Warm and a Cool, they are both High CRI!
Im happy to explain the differences if the terms are new to you.





















Note:
all pics are clickable links.
You can tell even without clicking, because the cursor changes when it moves over an image link
I use this technique a lot, to give credit to the original source of an image 
(I also store a copy of the image on my own photo account to post here, out of consideration for the CPF server)

do click on pics if you want more details.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 4, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> .... I highly recommend reading the link I gave in the first post, it will answer a lot of other questions too.



OP, I know that this thread was started because it was considered off-topic elsewhere, and I do appreciate you moving the discussion to a dedicated thread here.

However, direct links to group buys on outside forums are discouraged (as it is considered as a sort of advertising)

You may feel free to discuss this project here in as much detail as you wish, but removing those links would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 4, 2018)

archimedes said:


> direct links to group buys on outside forums are discouraged (as it is considered as a sort of advertising)
> 
> You may feel free to discuss this project here in as much detail as you wish, but removing those links would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Thank you for explaining the correct protocols to follow, and the reasons why.

Please PM me if you need me to make any other changes.

I was only trying to be helpful, I am not selling, nor do I plan to buy, the Sofirn C01, it is simply an interesting light that I wanted to share information about.

It has several outstanding features that are not commonly available:
1. High CRI
2. Both Warm and Cool ColorTemperatures
3. Reversible Pocket Clip for use as a HatLamp
4. Low Price
5. Potted to withstand use by Children ;-) (thats a joke) 
6. It also withstands abuse by Adults, which I generally do not (another joke)
7. Owner option to add a Magnet to the provided space in the Tail (I dont care for magnetic tails myself)
8. Owner option to add a Tritium to the provided slot in the tail (not my thing, but if it makes others Happy, go for it!)

note, a lot of my posts contain tongue in cheek jokes and self deprecation, I try to mark those comments with emoticons to avoid confusion.

if someone is offended by my posts, consider that I have a European Sense of Humor (no offense to Europeans, I Love them), and do PM me to clarify any misunderstandings


----------



## archimedes (Nov 4, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> Thank you for explaining the correct protocols to follow, and the reasons why.
> 
> Please PM me if you need me to make any other changes.
> 
> I was only trying to be helpful, I am not selling, nor do I plan to buy, the Sofirn C01, it is simply an interesting light that I wanted to share information about....



No worries, and your contributions here are appreciated


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2018)

I used the Yuji in minimags and a SureFire 3P module.

The 3200 is pretty close to a light bulb tint and the 5600 has a pleasant tint while leaning towards the cool end. 

So folks scooping up one of these should know they have a choice of tints pleasing to the eye with either decision.


----------



## tastewar1 (Nov 4, 2018)

This looks like a fun little light, and I will be signing up for the group buy. Currently carry a Thrunite TI, passed down my Arc AAA to my son.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 5, 2018)

tastewar1 said:


> This looks like a fun little light, and I will be signing up for the group buy. Currently carry a Thrunite TI, passed down my Arc AAA to my son.



To be clear, it will be more similar to the Arc in lumens than to the Ti, but it's the color quality that will be one of the main sources of appeal for this light.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 5, 2018)

archimedes said:


> However, direct links to group buys on outside forums are discouraged (as it is considered as a sort of advertising)
> 
> You may feel free to discuss this project here in as much detail as you wish, but removing those links would be appreciated.



Thanks for clarifying. Unfortunately, I'm not sure we can run a CPF-specific group buy list since, although the details are not confirmed yet, it is likely the group buy will be handled through one of Sofirn's existing retail methods. Greta's sticky in the group buy sub-forum seems to exclude that kind of arrangement if I understand right.

If so, that's fine. I will still enjoy seeing how much discussion the light generates over here, and I look forward to sharing my thoughts after I'm able to purchase a couple.

Jon and I were both involved quite a bit in the discussions that led to this light existing. I think both of us were uncertain whether a low output, simple twisty, but with a rugged build and excellent beam would have much appeal. It turns out it has: three months or so after Sofirn told us they are interested in producing a light inspired by the Fenix E01 but with Yuji's high CRI emitters, there have been over 300 people express definite interest in the concept.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 5, 2018)

They'd make excellent gifts. At that price point, I could see myself buying a dozen, keeping three or four, and gifting the rest.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 6, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Unfortunately, I'm not sure we can run a CPF-specific group buy list since, although the details are not confirmed yet, it is likely the group buy will be handled through one of Sofirn's existing retail methods. Greta's sticky in the group buy sub-forum seems to exclude that kind of arrangement if I understand right.
> 
> If so, that's fine. I will still enjoy seeing how much discussion the light generates over here, and I look forward to sharing my thoughts after I'm able to purchase a couple.
> 
> Jon and I were both involved quite a bit in the discussions that led to this light existing. I think both of us were uncertain whether a low output, simple twisty, but with a rugged build and excellent beam would have much appeal. It turns out it has: three months or so after Sofirn told us they are interested in producing a light inspired by the Fenix E01 but with Yuji's high CRI emitters, there have been over 300 people express definite interest in the concept.



There has always been interest in this kind of light, witness the E01 threads, the 4Sevens E01 killer thread that was on CPFMP, Vinh's E01 mods that people pay a significant price increase over a stock E01, etc. The biggest problem is awareness since it's development is taking place on the other forum.

Once these things get into the hands of us interforum members and if they prove to be what we hope them to be, they'll catch on here.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, the interest list is over 800 units now

its not really a group buy imo, more like a community project

I thank gurdygurds and many others for helping to bring this option to all of us

one thing I will say, is each light has its own merits.. I think we should avoid comparing, and mentioning other brands, as that is also against CPF rules, and is the reason this thread was started

collect them all!


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 6, 2018)

jon_slider, you may need to edit post #8, the light has a hole for a magnet that has to be user aqcuired and installed.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 6, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> one thing I will say, is each light has its own merits.. I think we should avoid comparing, and mentioning other brands, as that is also against CPF rules, and is the reason this thread was started



I don't think it's necessarily comparisons that are the concern, but going beyond a brief comparison to potentially hijacking the thread.

Regardless, I'm glad we've got a thread for the C01 now that the design has been more or less finalized and it has a name.

And I agree, each light has its merits. As the project has evolved, I've started to think of the C01 less as clone, and more of its own design, with its own, even though fairly similar features and reasons for those features.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 6, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> jon_slider, you may need to edit post #8, the light has a hole for a magnet that has to be user aqcuired and installed.



thank you very much for taking the time to read my post in detail
you are absolutely correct and I have improved the post
suggestions are always welcome


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 8, 2018)

A small update from "over there", the high CRI versions of these lights will be limited to 2000 lights as the Yuji LEDs used in these lights are discontinued. So if you want to get your hands on one of these, find your way "over there" and make sure you get in on it before it's too late. Sofirn hopes to make the lights available for their 11-11 sale.


----------



## tastewar1 (Nov 10, 2018)

And it is indeed available now.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 10, 2018)

tastewar1 said:


> And it is indeed available now.



thank you.
I did not want one, but, my click it now finger had a twitch and I ordered one of each


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 10, 2018)

Ordered a pair of each tint. With this price and Yugi LED it's hard to say no.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 10, 2018)

I ordered a pair as soon as they became available haha


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 10, 2018)

I've made vow to myself that I won't buy anything but Nichia in future, and even I want one or two or three.
P


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yuji is an awesomely clean beam. I have three lights with them. You won’t be disappointed if you haven’t tried them before


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 10, 2018)

peter yetman said:


> I've made vow to myself that I won't buy anything but Nichia in future, and even I want one or two or three.
> P


There is lots of good stuff out there besides Nichia


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 10, 2018)

Just bought one of each tint. I'll have the warm one, but Mrs. Modernflame prefers cool white.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 10, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about the circuit being used in this light? Any regulation and if so, what type? Min/Max voltages, etc?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 10, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Mrs. Modernflame prefers cool white.



choices are good
I call it High Noon, since its 5600k High CRI

we need a name for the 3200k version.. High Tea?


----------



## maukka (Nov 10, 2018)

Someone compared it to the Fenix E01 driver and said it is similar. So constant current boost driver. It'll probably run for 10-18 hours regulated and after that starts to dim down (specced runtime is 35 hours). I think I read that it will use all the juice from the battery if you let it, so don't leave it on when using NiMHs. Voltage range is stated as 0.8-1.6V on the product page though.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 10, 2018)

thanks, if using an ENELOOP PRO, what the safest it can drink juice too?.



maukka said:


> Someone compared it to the Fenix E01 driver and said it is similar. So constant current boost driver. It'll probably run for 10-18 hours regulated and after that starts to dim down (specced runtime is 35 hours). I think I read that it will use all the juice from the battery if you let it, so don't leave it on when using NiMHs. Voltage range is stated as 0.8-1.6V on the product page though.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 10, 2018)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks, if using an ENELOOP PRO, what the safest it can drink juice too?.



You can run them down to 0.8v no problem. That's about their minimum usable voltage, and they have almost no energy left. Not sure if this light could drain them further than that, but it probably could even if there wasn't any light coming out at that point. The driver likely continues sucking energy.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 10, 2018)

Right now just black is available, not sure when blue and red will be. If you plan on getting different colors for different tints, you could just do 1 black now if you're impatient like me and get the other tint later. The price right now is only 52 cents more than the BLF special price, so you don't need to join there to get a good price.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 10, 2018)

Ordered. My E01s are looking at me like 🤨


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 10, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Ordered. My E01s are looking at me like 🤨



Me E01s are looking at me with a slightly weird blue tint and screwed up beam profile that for some reason I still love like the cross eyed evil cousin that tried to beat you up when you were little at family reunions. 

I love them for being tough, and running forever but hey........ maybe these will grow on me.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 10, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> choices are good
> I call it High Noon, since its 5600k High CRI
> 
> we need a name for the 3200k version.. High Tea?



I compare it to halogen bulbs, but if you want a name analogous to "high noon", it would be a warm sunset.

Other descriptions I've heard include cream and caramel.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 11, 2018)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks, if using an ENELOOP PRO, what the safest it can drink juice too?.


 AA Eneloop Pro's are pretty sketchy as it is. I wouldn't trust the AAA Pro's when from experience I know the regular AAA Eneloops already behave poorly compared to their bigger brothers.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 12, 2018)

18650 said:


> AA Eneloop Pro's are pretty sketchy as it is. I wouldn't trust the AAA Pro's when from experience I know the regular AAA Eneloops already behave poorly compared to their bigger brothers.



Unless you're referring to something more significant than the data from AA Cycler, Power Me Up, or others showing they're less robust to conditions outside the IEC 61951 test standard compared to the regular Eneloops than the lower cycle rating suggests, "sketchy" seems like an exaggeration.

I'd be willing to bet that even if you let a C01 drain an Eneloop Pro as far as it will go, you'll kill them in relatively few cycles, but still save money versus alkalines.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't have Eneloops, but I have a bunch of AA and AAA Amazon Basics LSD cells. I have a couple AAA lights I use regularly, and a couple AAA COB stick-ups as well. While the AAAs especially don't have a lot of capacity, I have cycled them enough to see that they have not yet begun to degrade. I usually wait until there is significant dimming before swapping them. My Xtar VC4 usually shows right around 1v when I pop them in to recharge. And as you say, I have already saved more than the cost of the cells, including my 10440s, 14500s, 16650s, and 18650s, and the charger, so the rest is just gravy. With my current usage patterns I expect to be able to coast along for at least a couple more years before having to worry about replacing any cells.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 12, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> Unless you're referring to something more significant than the data from AA Cycler, Power Me Up, or others showing they're less robust to conditions outside the IEC 61951 test standard compared to the regular Eneloops than the lower cycle rating suggests, "sketchy" seems like an exaggeration. I'd be willing to bet that even if you let a C01 drain an Eneloop Pro as far as it will go, you'll kill them in relatively few cycles, but still save money versus alkalines.


 I've had Eneloop Pro's AA develop very high internal resistance after use in some of the soda can lights in less than 15 cycles. High enough that my C9000 won't even touch them. The regular AAA is much less robust than the AA kind and I would think that applies to the Pro types too.

Note I've killed regular Eneloops too. Accident pocket turn ons with twisty lights drained the batteries too far and they developed high internal resistance which the maha won't touch either.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 12, 2018)

18650 said:


> I've had Eneloop Pro's AA develop very high internal resistance after use in some of the soda can lights in less than 15 cycles. High enough that my C9000 won't even touch them. The regular AAA is much less robust than the AA kind and I would think that applies to the Pro types too.
> 
> Note I've killed regular Eneloops too. Accident pocket turn ons with twisty lights drained the batteries too far and they developed high internal resistance which the maha won't touch either.



I appreciate you adding this info. That's worse performance than I would have expected, but it also does sound like we're talking about significantly harder use than the IEC test cycle, which to be honest, is relatively gentle - 60% depth of discharge at C/4, which would be roughly 500mA for an AA. Many lights pull over 1C from an Eneloop in their max mode. The IEC test also doesn't address internal resistance, unfortunately.

But saving the cost 15 alkalines by killing one Eneloop pro would be a fine trade in my book. Granted, I can't rule out a worse experience with very deep discharges that a C01 may cause, but those discharge cycles would also be at a much lower rate due to the C01's low output - around C/10.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 12, 2018)

It's one of the ironies of vampire-worship: 

I love vampire lights that suck out the last drop. 
Because they let me use up my old alkaline cells before I toss them out.
But they are also more likely to cause alkalines to leak.
And I don't want any batteries to leak in this light.
Because I love this light, because it's a good vampire.
And around we go again.

On another thread I was playing around with getting a month or more from a single D-cell using a cheap Eveready LED light and a 39-ohm resistor to throttle it down. I am routinely sucking these things down to below 0.2v when I take them out. None have burst yet.

That's a better model for a vampire, in some ways--if the cell does leak, then I can buy another plastic Eveready for another $3.00 or so.

This Sofirn is a much prettier beast, and I may want to keep it for higher purposes. (Plus, it would be harder to get a burst cell out of the aluminum shell).


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh, and: 

I have been refreshing the aliexpress link repeatedly throughout the day, and now it is down altogether. 

But I *think* I was able to order one Sofirn in 5600k, and got an email confirming as much, before the link stopped responding. 

I hope they get that next batch up and available soon!


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 12, 2018)

lampeDépêche said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> I have been refreshing the aliexpress link repeatedly throughout the day, and now it is down altogether.
> 
> ...



The whole thing with Ali has been a fustercluck to say the least, especially with trying to get the BLF discounted price, but I managed to order a warm white version and it says it shipped.

Hopefully this light lives up to expectations and is worth the frustrations.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 12, 2018)

I had them send me another invoice after my first order requesting that I pay with my debit card for a cheaper price after I already paid for my first order. I told them no thanks. Kind of odd


----------



## elzilcho (Nov 12, 2018)

Is there usually this much friction in the sales process? I'm interested to try this light but not that interested. I'll wait for them to hit the secondary market or will get a modded E01 straight from Vinh. Keeping my eye on this thread for reviews, out of curiosity.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 12, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> I had them send me another invoice after my first order requesting that I pay with my debit card for a cheaper price after I already paid for my first order. I told them no thanks. Kind of odd



Let me rephrase that, I didn’t ask them to do anything. Some random person from sofirn store sent me an invoice, told me not to cancel my first order that I paid with paypal, and then told me to pay for the second one with my debit card. I said “no thanks I already paid” them promptly canceled the second order even though it was a cheaper price. That just seemed really odd to me.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 12, 2018)

elzilcho said:


> Is there usually this much friction in the sales process? I'm interested to try this light but not that interested. I'll wait for them to hit the secondary market or will get a modded E01 straight from Vinh. Keeping my eye on this thread for reviews, out of curiosity.



I've never bought on Ali Express before, but as a platform, it clearly has issues with targeted promotions like this if Sofirn is having to manually adjust prices. There also seems to be a problem with their Paypal integration. Possibly some of this is due to rushing to get a listing up in time for the 11/11 sale.

Sofirn had troubles with the group buy for their version of the Q8, too.

However, they seem to be a growing player in the flashlight market, so I assume their regular listings are working ok, and I'm hoping things go more smoothly for the rest of the 2000 planned lights.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 13, 2018)

The interesting thing is that while the lights were available, there was only a $0.52 difference between the listed price and the discounted one. At that price point, unless one is ordering several lights, it almost isn't worth the hassle of trying to get the lower price.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 13, 2018)

Is Ali the only way to get these?

...I don't even see them listed on the site...:thinking:


----------



## tastewar1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, for now at least. No idea if that will change, but the light was *just* released.

Here is the URL for the light, though they're OOS ATM:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sof...Yuji-LED-keychain-Flashlight/32952525303.html


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 13, 2018)

I show $8.88 USD on that link....$11.93 CAD...:ironic:


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 13, 2018)

The price of $8.88 is what the page shows when the item is out of stock.

When it shows $7.02, then it has items in stock and available.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> I compare it to halogen bulbs, but if you want a name analogous to "high noon", it would be a warm sunset.
> 
> Other descriptions I've heard include cream and caramel.



Carmel High sounds delicious



Sunset over the Pacific, seen from Carmel Highlands, Monterey California

2 Yujis, as seen on Skylumen.com




and for additional tint reference:




note all pics are links to more info
I will post photo comparison with N219b, when my 2 Yuji's arrive


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 21, 2018)

Black Sofirn C01 are available again. 

Happy ThanksGiving


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 21, 2018)

Tracking shows that mine are still in China.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mine too. Anxious to get them ib


----------



## parametrek (Nov 24, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> the high CRI versions of these lights will be limited to 2000 lights as the Yuji LEDs used in these lights are discontinued.



What a joke. Yuji has plenty of the 5mm BC series LEDs and anyone can buy them via Yuji's site. 5600K and 3200K are both in stock. $117 for a 1000 pack.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Nov 24, 2018)

parametrek said:


> What a joke. Yuji has plenty of the 5mm BC series LEDs and anyone can buy them via Yuji's site. 5600K and 3200K are both in stock. $117 for a 1000 pack.



Yep, i saw that too. I wonder if they're just not interested to continue making high cri version of these.

I don't have account at the "other forum" but are interested in this as well. I didn't buy the E01 bcoz of the tint.

I was hoping to have a silver body color C01 to output the silver-ish 5600K tint and an orange body color C01 to output the orange-ish 3200K tint. What a beautiful... dream. :mecry:


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2018)

LED_Power_Forums said:


> I wonder if they're just not interested... silver body... orange body



they are making 2000 lights, because they bought 2000 leds (each come is a box of 1000)
the sale is not over, so if they all sell, Sofirn may find it worthwhile to make more, but I doubt they would do that at the current price, since it is very low. 

Im guessing the pricepoint is just a sort of Advertising for the relatively unknown brand. I for one am now paying more attention to the company, since they dove into the C01.

Silver-> Maybe strip the Anodizing on one, and recoat with clear lacquer? Or get a blue one and call it good?

Orange-> Get a Red one and call it good?

I like your idea of having different colored bodies to tell the different LEDs apart.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 24, 2018)

parametrek said:


> What a joke. Yuji has plenty of the 5mm BC series LEDs and anyone can buy them via Yuji's site. 5600K and 3200K are both in stock. $117 for a 1000 pack.



Hopefully it just miscommunication or something, we'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully these will sell well enough for Sofirn to keep selling them as they are now, no LED change.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> these lights will be limited to 2000 lights as the Yuji LEDs used in these lights are discontinued.



I think there may be some things lost in translation

this is more true:
_these lights will be limited to 2000 lights as the Yuji LEDs stock that Sofirn purchased will be exhausted._

we all agree the LEDs are still available, so if Sofirn sells out of the first 2000, they can choose to make more. I do not think there is any evidence to suggest they plan to make more with Low CRI instead.

they have not sold 2000 units yet, there are still more to come..


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Nov 25, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> they are making 2000 lights, because they bought 2000 leds (each come is a box of 1000) ...
> 
> I like your idea of having different colored bodies to tell the different LEDs apart.



Well, that's because I have been searching for AA/AAA lights with Nichia 219 5000K in stainless steel body, 4000K in brass body, and warm tint in copper body. They're either rare or pretty much non existent.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 25, 2018)

LED_Power_Forums said:


> I have been searching for AA/AAA lights with Nichia 219 5000K in stainless steel body, 4000K in brass body, and warm tint in copper body.



Maratac has offered those metals in AAA. You could have the LEDs changed.

I have Copper Maratacs with 3000k, 4000k and 4500k Nichias. But its hard to tell which is which when they are off.






and I have a menage of Utorch S1 Mini w 2000, 4500 and 6000k LEDs









I have to look at their eyes to tell them apart ;-)

My Sofirn C01 duo are 3200k and 5600k, both black.

you are giving me ideas.. a Red 3200 and a Blue 5600 ;-)


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 25, 2018)

I think I'll get a red 5600K and blue 3200K.


I'm a rebel.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 26, 2018)

Some people have received their Sofirn C01



slowtechstef said:


> Sofirn C01 3200K on the left; Fenix E01 on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 26, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> Some people have received their Sofirn C01



I was wondering if any of these had made it out into the wild yet. Mine are still tracking in China.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 26, 2018)

Groovy. I was wondering if these things would mate with an E01.


----------



## Hondo (Nov 27, 2018)

And what will they produce when they do - little Photons, or Streamlight Nanos?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 27, 2018)

The cross will produce Half AssPheric High CRI little CE0s. The other half of the litter will be angry blue little runts.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Dec 3, 2018)

I ordered a few of the 3200K version at $7-something a pop. The only body color was black so I got black. Reading this thread has me worried though. What's this about killing Eneloops? 

I use Eneloop Pro for all my AA and AAA needs and I use their recent "advanced" 4-cell charger. I'm a night owl and I've been regularly using them in a few different flashlights for a few months. They seem to perform quite well. The only one that seems to underperform on battery life is my Lightstar 80 but it's nothing dramatic. Is there something I'm missing? Is it something specific to this Sofirn C01 that I'll have to worry about?


----------



## Hondo (Dec 3, 2018)

It is quite hard on NiMH's, any type, to be run down to very low voltages. Any "joule thief" type circuit like this can take cells well below 1 volt before completely dying. You should always charge at least by the time you are down to 0.9 volts, but I try to do it more often. Your indicator on a light like this will be any noticeable drop in brightness. Particularly if it dims fairly suddenly after turn on. Better still, just check and rotate/charge your cells often enough not to get there - we usually can tell by our use pattern how long it will be until we are in the bottom half of a cell.

But as far as "killing" Eneloops, no harm will come to them in normal operation. And the issue of not running a rechargeable cell down to the bone is not unique to this light. Things like the E01 and Gerber Infinity Ultra have no over-discharge protection either.


----------



## 18650 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hondo said:


> It is quite hard on NiMH's, any type, to be run down to very low voltages. Any "joule thief" type circuit like this can take cells well below 1 volt before completely dying. You should always charge at least by the time you are down to 0.9 volts, but I try to do it more often.


 Eneloop Pro's are less durable and hardy than regular Eneloops and the AAA size is less durable and hardy than the AA size. This leads to the situation where the Eneloop Pro's in AAA size being the Eneloop battery that is the least tolerant to any sort of abuse.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Dec 4, 2018)

I thought the Eneloop Pro was supposed to be better than the regular kind. I think they advertise 500 recharge cycles instead of 2000 (or whatever) and that it was supposedly a trade-off for lasting longer per charge. I didn't realize it made them less durable! Should I pick up some of the regular white ones? (Do they use the same charger?) Is this kind of fatal drain common with flashlights?

(I regularly use a Lightstar 80, Massdrop Brass AAA, Convoy Stainless AAA, Astrolux A01, and Jaxman M2.)


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 4, 2018)

Cosmodragoon said:


> I thought the Eneloop Pro was supposed to be better than the regular kind. I think they advertise 500 recharge cycles instead of 2000 (or whatever) and that it was supposedly a trade-off for lasting longer per charge. I didn't realize it made them less durable! Should I pick up some of the regular white ones? (Do they use the same charger?) Is this kind of fatal drain common with flashlights?
> 
> (I regularly use a Lightstar 80, Massdrop Brass AAA, Convoy Stainless AAA, Astrolux A01, and Jaxman M2.)


The claim for the Pros was lower self discharge, that they would not discharge themselves when unused at the same rate as regular Eneloops. As to your second question, all NiMH cells will use the same style of charger. The relative merits of any charger over other chargers does not depend on which cells it is used to charge. And, last question, what fatal drain are you referring to?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> The claim for the Pros was lower self discharge, that they would not discharge themselves when unused at the same rate as regular Eneloops.



I think you have that backwards. The regular Eneloops have the lowest self-discharge. The Pros have a higher self-discharge (still pretty good, though), but about 25% more capacity. They traded a slightly faster self-discharge for higher capacity. The Pros also hold very slightly higher voltages under heavy load. The Pros also have far fewer "cycles" than the regular versions.

In any case, the regular Eneloops are ideal for this kind of light. I wouldn't drain Eneloops flat, but they'll be just fine down to 0.8v or so. At that voltage, your light won't go above very low levels of output, so you'll know it.

Even if you accidentally discharge an Eneloop flat, it will still be fine. Just don't do it on a regular basis. I've actually reverse-charged Eneloops (in a multi-cell light), and there's no difference in capacity from the abused cell.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Dec 4, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> I was wondering if any of these had made it out into the wild yet. Mine are still tracking in China.



[FONT=&quot]It’s been quite a while since I’ve been this excited about a AAA light. The beam profile, and tint look heavenly.:twothumbs[/FONT]


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ordered one. couldn't do more though I wanted to . Just don't trust Aliexpress . if this turns out good I will get a cpl more

Hope its asolid as the venerable E01 but I just feel a bit leery that at the price point they havnt cut corners on the electronics or something


----------



## pc_light (Dec 5, 2018)

Submitted for your approval, the Sofirn C01 with hi-CRI Yugi LEDs in 3200K and 5600K tints following in the footsteps of some old light with Nichia-GS.






And of course the obligatory beamshot though there's not much of a beam from only 1-ft distance.





and taking turns individually.





It's a back-up light for $8 that's better than the freebie junk.

BTW, the old light's not retiring any time soon.


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 5, 2018)

pc_light said:


> Submitted for your approval, the Sofirn C01 with hi-CRI Yugi LEDs in 3200K and 5600K tints following in the footsteps of some old light with Nichia-GS....



Thanks for posting the photos. I really like the 5600K of the Sofrn C01. :thumbsup:


----------



## pc_light (Dec 5, 2018)

Flashlike said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. I really like the 5600K of the Sofrn C01. :thumbsup:


Agreed.

Generally my preference is for neutral to warm tints but that 5600K is loverly. 

At these low levels, I'd describe the illumination from these two tints as - 
3200K feels like the light from an incan
5600K feels like daylight in the shadows


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2018)

pc_light said:


> Sofirn C01 with hi-CRI Yugi LEDs in 3200K and 5600K tints... old light with Nichia-GS.



Great post!


----------



## pc_light (Dec 5, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> Great post!


Just for you Jon, I know what a tint comparison junky you are


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 5, 2018)

Jon,
That's a nice way of sayimg Tint Snob.
P


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2018)

Cosmodragoon said:


> Should I pick up some of the regular white ones?
> ...
> Is this kind of fatal drain common with flashlights?



No, and Yes

It is the responsibility of the Operator, to check the voltage on their rechargeable batteries.

I use Eneloop and Eneloop Pro in my Massdrop AAA Tool. When the battery gets weak, I cannot access High Mode. That is my hint that it is time to recharge. At that point my batteries tend to test below 1.2v

It is not required that Eneloop/pro be drained completely before recharging. It is better to recharge earlier than later.


When using rechargeables in any light, it is the responsibility of the user not to overdischarge, by checking voltage, watching for dimming, and NOT leaving the light on for 30 hours

ONLY disposable batteries should be used for 30 hour runs, if that is something you enjoy. Personally, though I respect the use of sublumen levels, I have no need to drain my batteries completely. I do not use disposable batteries.

You may have been confused by discussion about cockroach lights running at sublumen levels for long hours, using disposable batteries.

When you use your Yuji C01's with rechargeable batteries, just change batteries when the light gets dim. And I suggest you add some sort of Voltmeter to your kit, so you can use rechargeable batteries, knowing their Voltage levels.

I find a Voltmeter extremely helpful to have. I highly recommend you add Voltage monitoring to your Eneloop/pro user experience.




pc_light said:


> Just for you Jon, I know what a tint comparison junky you are



Thank You!
Your photos are truly excellent beam comparisons, for several reasons
1. By lining up 3 lights, with one of them being cool white, it gives a very good reference for comparison of the tint (color temperature) of the two Yujis

2. By lining up warmest on left (color temperature), next warmest in middle, and coolest on right, your photo makes it easy to see the change and progression of the 3 different CCT (color temperatures), and Tints (Orange, White, Blue)

3. the beams do not overlap, in the animation, which allows us to see the shape of the entire beam includingt any hotspot, plus the size of the spill. In this case the Yujis demonstrate their Aspheric beam and diffused spill, similar to a Mule, in contrast to the partial focused but relatively wide hotspot, with small spill, of your cool white Nichia-GS on the right.


one of the benefits of the Yujis, since their color temperature is known, and because they have high CRI and high R9, is that in the future they can be used as excellent reference lights for beam photo comparisons.

I like everything about the LED selection in the Sofirn C01, including the beam shape, tint, and color temperatures. Im particularly interested in the 5600k High CRI experience, which will be new to me. All my other High CRI lights are warmer.

I predict that years from now, the C01 will have Cult Following, not unlike the great cockroaches upon whose shoulders the Yuji C01 stands. There will be two subcultures, the Warm one, and the Cool one , although most people will buy both.




peter yetman said:


> Jon,
> That's a nice way of saying Tint Snob.
> P



Indeed!
And Proud to be in good company ;-)

I like Warm Wide beams for close range and low lumens
I like Cool Narrow beams for longer range and higher lumens

I have not received my Yujis yet but this is my anticipated use
The warm Yuji will make a great bedstand light, and for times when the white balance of my brain is at its lowest levels (fully dark adapted)
The cool Yuji will make a great EDC for times when my brain is adapted to cooler light, including during the day.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 5, 2018)

In my Photon Freedom Covert Yuji experience I have both color temps. I switch every once in a while, but will say the 3200k version as a neck edc is my preferred temp of the 2.


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 5, 2018)

My lights have been in pre-shipment since 11/24. Is that normal? I don't mind waiting. I just want to be sure that things are on track.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 5, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> My lights have been in pre-shipment since 11/24. Is that normal? I don't mind waiting. I just want to be sure that things are on track.



I ordered mine on the 20th and they only made it stateside today.


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 5, 2018)

That's cause for concern. I ordered mine on November, 10th. No dice.

Anyone else in the States have theirs?


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 5, 2018)

I think my Asian packages were subject to offical US Gov irradiation treatment before sent to final destination. The black anodize (type who knows) peeled off Al like cheap spray paint


----------



## phosphor22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Tixx said:


> In my Photon Freedom Covert Yuji experience I have both color temps. I switch every once in a while, but will say the 3200k version as a neck edc is my preferred temp of the 2.



I too have both color temps -- in regular Photon Freedoms. I absolutely love them; 3200K for night reading, especially -- dimmed to proper reading level. Also, they fit great in the coin pocket of jeans -- I attach a little lanyard with some kind of bead at the end to remove it from the pocket.
Been meaning to mod a Covert.

I keep thinking about getting a Sofirn C01 -- but guess I might wait to see how everyone likes them. Peeling paint gives me pause.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 6, 2018)

phosphor22 said:


> I too have both color temps -- in regular Photon Freedoms. I absolutely love them; 3200K for night reading, especially -- dimmed to proper reading level. Also, they fit great in the coin pocket of jeans -- I attach a little lanyard with some kind of bead at the end to remove it from the pocket.
> Been meaning to mod a Covert.
> 
> I keep thinking about getting a Sofirn C01 -- but guess I might wait to see how everyone likes them. Peeling paint gives me pause.


If I was going to swap the LED in a Photon Freedom, what kind of specs should I look for in the LED?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 6, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> I think my Asian packages were subject to offical US Gov irradiation treatment before sent to final destination. The black anodize (type who knows) peeled off Al like cheap spray paint



Are you saying you received a Sofirn C01 with bad anodizing?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 6, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> That's cause for concern. I ordered mine on November, 10th. No dice.
> 
> Anyone else in the States have theirs?



Ordered 11/10

November 20, 2018,
Acceptance 

November 24, 2018, processed through a facility in GUANGZHOU EMS, CHINA

when ordering from china, sometimes I receive stuff within 2 weeks, sometimes it takes a month
I often do not get accurate tracking, the item may show to be in China, and end up in my mailbox

in this case, so far, not received. Im in Norther California, same as knucklegary
do I look worried? nah, its normal for cheap lights coming from china, from various vendors




knucklegary said:


> The black anodize (type who knows) peeled off Al like cheap spray paint



pics or it didnt happen, lol


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 6, 2018)

delete


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't remember specifically seeing what kind of anodizing these use. Are they type 2 or 3?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 6, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> I don't remember specifically seeing what kind of anodizing these use. Are they type 2 or 3?


I haven't seen it specified, just anodized.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 6, 2018)

For those keeping track, my Nov. 21 order landed on Tuesday.

I could only order one, cool white, light at that time. I have an order from Nov. 23 coming with the 3200K model.

I am very impressed with this light so far. Finish and function are superb, silky smooth threads, but firm enough not to turn on its own. I did add a small bit of Nyogel, it looked like it may have some light lube on it, but so little I could not be sure it wasn't dry. Surprised to hear of a bad finish, I recall a close up of the light that was thrown in the air and at the ground where the magnet hole was dented in, but the finish still intact. Defects will always happen though, just at varying frequencies. Time and pocket wear will tell, and a bare, polished C01 would be kinda cool too.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hondo said:


> For those keeping track, my Nov. 21 order landed on Tuesday.
> 
> I could only order one, cool white, light at that time. I have an order from Nov. 23 coming with the 3200K model.
> 
> I am very impressed with this light so far. Finish and function are superb, silky smooth threads, but firm enough not to turn on its own. I did add a small bit of Nyogel, it looked like it may have some light lube on it, but so little I could not be sure it wasn't dry. Surprised to hear of a bad finish, I recall a close up of the light that was thrown in the air and at the ground where the magnet hole was dented in, but the finish still intact. Defects will always happen though, just at varying frequencies. Time and pocket wear will tell, and a bare, polished C01 would be kinda cool too.



Man, I ordered mine Nov. 10, the tracking says it's still in China.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hondo said:


> For those keeping track, my Nov. 21 order landed on Tuesday.
> 
> I could only order one, cool white, light at that time. I have an order from Nov. 23 coming with the 3200K model.
> 
> I am very impressed with this light so far. Finish and function are superb, silky smooth threads, but firm enough not to turn on its own. I did add a small bit of Nyogel, it looked like it may have some light lube on it, but so little I could not be sure it wasn't dry. Surprised to hear of a bad finish, I recall a close up of the light that was thrown in the air and at the ground where the magnet hole was dented in, but the finish still intact. Defects will always happen though, just at varying frequencies. Time and pocket wear will tell, and a bare, polished C01 would be kinda cool too.



Congrats on being one of the first in the US to receive one Hondo! How's it compare to your Yuji-modded Infinity? I assume a little bit dimmer, but any other thoughts?

I'm hoping knucklegary will follow up and confirm whether he had the finish peel off a C01, or if he was referring to a past shipment. Anodizing doesn't peel in my experience, but rather tends to chip in very, very small patches.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 6, 2018)

That is a tough compare, as the Infinity is a 3200K mod. But I definitely see the hotspot that has been described on the C01. Nothing like a Nichia mind you, but it has a cute little hotspot in the beam. It looks so frigid compared to my 3200, but when I grab a light with a Nichia CS, DS or GS, I can really appreciate the HCRI. It is putting out less light than the Infinity, but it's really not that noticeable. I do see less light in the spill, but the slight hotspot gives it the same throw at the center.

Just did a little current measurement, and the Gerber is pulling 120 mA, the C01 80 mA, both on NiMH's that have not been charged for a couple of days. So, should last 10 hours on an Eneloop if you go until it starts to dim. I don't use alkalines in my lights, but over 30 hours with the moonlight tail sounds very believable. If I remember correctly, this is about the power my older E01's pulled, but I got a later model, and they had increased it a lot, like almost double, but with little improvement in perceived brightness. I always preferred the older, lower output model. I can say already that I like it better than the E01, both for the lower power consumption, and even more for the high CRI and more useful up-close beam profile.


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 6, 2018)

I finally had chance today to actually play around with my C01s today. The quality on both appears to be excellent with no detectable flaws. The cool LED gives a bit more brightness and a hint of a hotspot, but both are rather dim and floody as to be expected. Perfect amount of light for within 5-10ft in darkness. The little bits of potting I can see appear to be solid. The pocket clip is working well so far.

Overall I would say it's a winner! Several good improvements on the classic ARC/E01 design.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the first official "I like it better than the E01" that I've read. In all honesty at first I was hoping it would be a total flop. But then I started to realize how silly it is to think like that. Glad you dig the C01 Hondo. Now we see if Fenix responds and how. Good times.


Hondo said:


> That is a tough compare, as the Infinity is a 3200K mod. But I definitely see the hotspot that has been described on the C01. Nothing like a Nichia mind you, but it has a cute little hotspot in the beam. It looks so frigid compared to my 3200, but when I grab a light with a Nichia CS, DS or GS, I can really appreciate the HCRI. It is putting out less light than the Infinity, but it's really not that noticeable. I do see less light in the spill, but the slight hotspot gives it the same throw at the center.
> 
> Just did a little current measurement, and the Gerber is pulling 120 mA, the C01 80 mA, both on NiMH's that have not been charged for a couple of days. So, should last 10 hours on an Eneloop if you go until it starts to dim. I don't use alkalines in my lights, but over 30 hours with the moonlight tail sounds very believable. If I remember correctly, this is about the power my older E01's pulled, but I got a later model, and they had increased it a lot, like almost double, but with little improvement in perceived brightness. I always preferred the older, lower output model. I can say already that I like it better than the E01, both for the lower power consumption, and even more for the high CRI and more useful up-close beam profile.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 6, 2018)

phosphor22 said:


> I too have both color temps -- in regular Photon Freedoms. I absolutely love them; 3200K for night reading, especially -- dimmed to proper reading level. Also, they fit great in the coin pocket of jeans -- I attach a little lanyard with some kind of bead at the end to remove it from the pocket.
> Been meaning to mod a Covert.
> 
> I keep thinking about getting a Sofirn C01 -- but guess I might wait to see how everyone likes them. Peeling paint gives me pause.



They are nice. I have 2 of each right now. Want to check if I put a QTC in the bottom that it would be a nice ramping like the Photon Freedom. Will see maybe tonight. One mode is good. Just too bright for night around the house. Though the floodiness helps in that area.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh Tixx please do that if you have a chance and report back. Would you pull the spring out and drop a QTC "pill" in?


Tixx said:


> They are nice. I have 2 of each right now. Want to check if I put a QTC in the bottom that it would be a nice ramping like the Photon Freedom. Will see maybe tonight. One mode is good. Just too bright for night around the house. Though the floodiness helps in that area.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 6, 2018)

Hondo said:


> I am very impressed with this light so far. Finish and function are superb, silky smooth threads, but firm enough not to turn on its own.
> ...
> I can say already that I like it better than the E01, both for the lower power consumption, and even more for the high CRI and more useful up-close beam profile.



so far so good 



Random Dan said:


> The quality on both appears to be excellent with no detectable flaws. ...Perfect amount of light for within 5-10ft in darkness. The little bits of potting I can see appear to be solid. The pocket clip is working well so far.
> 
> Overall I would say it's a winner! Several good improvements on the classic ARC/E01 design.



:thumbsup:



Tixx said:


> They are nice. I have 2 of each right now.



glad you are all enjoying your new lights

we have slowtechstef and djozz to thank for moving the project forward with Sofirn, after Fenix chose not to take it on, when I contacted them.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 6, 2018)

I went back and checked my email. Mine go t shipped on Nov 30, but I didn't pay for tracking so have no idea where it is right now, probably still in China. It would be nice if it got here before Christmas.

I ordered one of each. I am not a fan of cool white, but when I looked at the beam shots I like the 3200k even less. My sweet spot is around 4000K or so.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 7, 2018)

Having used a 3200K in my Gerber for almost a year, I think you will like it. They are both at near extreme ends of the spectrum of what I like, and I think the coolest thing would be a multi-LED light with half 3200K's and half 5600K's. So far, the thing that I like most about the 5600K is the ability to throw a bit farther at a lower power level due to the mild focus which gives a higher flux at the center of the beam. At least on my modded Gerber, there is very little difference across the whole beam of the 3200K. I hope to know soon how the 3200K C01's look, and I would prefer if they also had the mild hotspot of the 5600K's.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 7, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> I went back and checked my email. Mine go t shipped on Nov 30, but I didn't pay for tracking so have no idea where it is right now, probably still in China. It would be nice if it got here before Christmas.
> 
> I ordered one of each. I am not a fan of cool white, but when I looked at the beam shots I like the 3200k even less. My sweet spot is around 4000K or so.



You don't have to pay for the tracking, it comes with the free option. If you have an Ali account go to your orders page and there should be a tracking thing you can click on.



Hondo said:


> Having used a 3200K in my Gerber for almost a year, I think you will like it. They are both at near extreme ends of the spectrum of what I like, and I think the coolest thing would be a multi-LED light with half 3200K's and half 5600K's. So far, the thing that I like most about the 5600K is the ability to throw a bit farther at a lower power level due to the mild focus which gives a higher flux at the center of the beam. At least on my modded Gerber, there is very little difference across the whole beam of the 3200K. I hope to know soon how the 3200K C01's look, and I would prefer if they also had the mild hotspot of the 5600K's.



I'm 98% sure the reason the 3200K doesn't have that little hotspot is because the extra phosphor makes the apparent die size larger and therefore harder to focus to a pinpoint spot.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 7, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> I went back and checked my email. Mine go t shipped on Nov 30, but I didn't pay for tracking so have no idea where it is right now, probably still in China. It would be nice if it got here before Christmas.
> 
> I ordered one of each. I am not a fan of cool white, but when I looked at the beam shots I like the 3200k even less. My sweet spot is around 4000K or so.



if you have never seen cool white and a high CRI at the same time you might change your mind on cool white.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Kinda wishing I had gone with the 5600 now. Havnt received the 3200 yet and I love warm tints but the 5600 looks like a great balance between the e01 and warm 3200. I didn't realize how low the output would be . 

I still don't know if I will trust this light as my 100% edc moving forward.I just don't see how they can sell it for so cheap even if made in China

time will tell


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 7, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can find a trit vial for the tail cap? My memory is saying the slot is 1mmx5mm, but the smallest I can find is 1.5mmx6mm. Since we are not supposed to insert outside links, just tell me the name of the supplier or PM me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 7, 2018)

It is a 1.5x6 slot


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 7, 2018)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 7, 2018)

Gentlemen, we are drifting into comparing the Sofirn C01 to other lights. I think we are not supposed to do that. This thread was started because comparisons were unwelcome in the dedicated Fenix thread. Lets not turn the Sofirn thread into a, which is better argument. 

this thread is just about a single light. 

Moderators frown on discussing other lights in threads with a specific single light in the title.

I suggest those of you who want to explore, compare, contrast, or argue about, which light is better than another, please use this comparison thread. 
Compare-and-Contrast-the-Sofirn-C01-to-the-Fenix-E01


*Shipping update:*
My Sofirn C01 tracking number is now in the USPS system, and shows my lights are now in California, just 30 miles away from me. The next stop is my local post office.. which means I might have my order within the next week.

I also got an update from Sofirn that they have extended my buyer protection period. Things are moving along as expected, I paid a low price, and the order takes about a month to arrive.. thats OK with me.. 

most of the delay was before the light actually got into the Cargo Shipping Container in China, which it did on 11/26.. it arrived in San Francisco 10 days later, two post office hops away from me.

my original order date was 11/10, but I suspect Sofirn needed some time to get organized before being ready to ship the first run, it took them 16 days to get the lights into Cargo. Regardless, I will have my lights before Xmas!

I suspect in future orders, fullfillment will be faster.


Stay tuned for the beam shots to follow, they will probably be in the comparison thread.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 7, 2018)

Welp. My order has went from China to New York to Connecticut to New Jersey to Atlanta to Chicago. Figuring lost in the mail. Oh well. I’ll wait til some come stateside before ordering again.


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 7, 2018)

That sucks, dude. Mine are still in pre-shipment in China.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2018)

I decided a few days ago that I was gonna stop checking the tracking on this thing. I figure I will semi-forget about it and if and when it shows up it will be a happy surprise. Seems like a winner from the first impressions i've read.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 8, 2018)

Now that I have been informed about the size of the trit slot, how deep is the magnet hole? And what is an accepted way to fasten the trit vial and/or the magnet to the tail?


----------



## pc_light (Dec 8, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> Now that I have been informed about the size of the trit slot, how deep is the magnet hole? And what is an accepted way to fasten the trit vial and/or the magnet to the tail?


 The Magnet hole is 5mm x 3mm deep.

I plan on using clear UV cure glue for both.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow...I "tried" to buy 3 of these and use the steps to get a discount...what a nightmare...and the site won't let you use paypal or other protected means...very sketchy.

Is there no other way?


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 8, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> Wow...I "tried" to buy 3 of these and use the steps to get a discount...what a nightmare...and the site won't let you use paypal or other protected means...very sketchy.
> 
> Is there no other way?



That’s exactly what I said. I literally had a random person send me a message telling me I could get a cheaper price by giving him my credit card info. No identifiers whatsoever with this person. I asked him if I needed to go ahead and cancel my paypal purchase and he said no that they would do it manually. I wish I’d saved all the correspondence just weird the way it was done.


----------



## troutpool (Dec 8, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> And what is an accepted way to fasten the trit vial and/or the magnet to the tail?



You can use clear nail polish to hold the trit in place.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 8, 2018)

So once I have everything sitting in the cart and message them with the other forum username, what do you do next...just pay and pray?


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 8, 2018)

I didn’t even attempt it. I just paid what they had them listed for. They can keep a couple of bucks.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 8, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> I didn’t even attempt it. I just paid what they had them listed for. They can keep a couple of bucks.



Yup, me too. It was a good bargain even at US$8.44 or whatever I paid. (Actually, I got one for $7.02, and two others for $8.44 each).

I'm not a member of the other forum, so it did not feel right to get their discount in any case. And the extra steps in the process seemed, as leanburn put it, "sketchy".


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 8, 2018)

I actually paid a little extra to use PayPal. Much more comfortable that way.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 8, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> So once I have everything sitting in the cart and message them with the other forum username, what do you do next...just pay and pray?



You are supposed to leave your BLF username in the little comments section of the order and wait.
Someone from the store will eventually manually lower the price.

It's a wonky process, but I'm sure they only want to give that price to BLF members who participated in the interest list. No idea if they check that list or not before applying the discount.


----------



## Vemice (Dec 8, 2018)

Pretty clear if you read first post on BLF. There are specific directions.
Most seem to be getting it to work.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 8, 2018)

I too thought the process had room for improvement, but I received the lights at the promised price. I have a PayPal card that allows me to use PayPal just like any other card so I feel protected. Early on there were other “group buys” that seemed less than desirable but over time the processes improved....


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 8, 2018)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> ...but I received the lights at the promised price...



Just out of curiosity, when did you place your order and when did you receive your lights?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 9, 2018)

To clarify, I received the promised price on the lights, they are in transit according to tracking, will update when delivered...


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ordered 11/11
Shipped 11/21
Received 12/8


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 9, 2018)

ordered nov. 12
received dec. 7 in rural NY state (500km from NY city)

I am liking this thing more as I use it. I put a low battery (0.9v) into it 24 hours ago, and got useful light from it all night long. It is still going the same right now.

"Useful light" for me means 0.1 - 0.2 lumens. That means that with dark-adapted eyes, I can use it to navigate around the house, even in completely dark rooms, *and* see the black dog on the black carpet so I don't trip over him. I can stand at one end of a dark room 7 meters long, shine it on the opposite wall, and see all of the objects on the bookshelf. (I could not read the titles, but I could clearly see all of the boundaries, as well as the other, non-book items on the shelves.) It means that I can read in bed and hold the light far enough from the book so that it illuminates the entire page.

Although I did not take it outside, I think it would have allowed me to navigate a woodland path at a careful walking pace. No mountain-biking, x-c skiing, or even trail-running. But it would easily allow you to see the roots and rocks at your feet and for 3 - 5 meters ahead of you. 

last night I compared it to my 4/7s Atom0, which claims a low of 0.25 lumens. It was a bit dimmer than that in ceiling-bounce, but also a bit more concentrated.

So that's moonlight mode, and it is still shining on as we speak. I don't want to turn it off, because I want to see what the end voltage is when it shuts off. Then I'll let it recover a bit, and see what its lowest start-up voltage is. 

I guess if you have a regulated DC power supply this sort of test is trivial -- you just turn down the power-supply until the light turns off, and then turn it up from zero until it goes on. Anyone want to report results on that?


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 9, 2018)

My parcel was processed through customs in Miami this morning! Just when I was thinking it had been lost.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 9, 2018)

Mine, as far as I can tell, was lost in Chicago. It says in transit to next facility as it has for the last few days. I’m in Virginia and it never even got close to heading here unless you count the strange occurrence of a Georgia popping up on my tracking shortly after New Jersey


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2018)

lampeDépêche said:


> I am liking this thing more as I use it. I put a low battery (0.9v) into it 24 hours ago, and got useful light from it all night long. It is still going the same right now.



Congrats! and thanks for the reports 



Bigburly912 said:


> Mine, as far as I can tell, was lost in Chicago.



I think Bigburly912's lights, Win the Most Bunny Hops inside the USA prize
I hope USPS gets their act together in time for Xmas

my order as been in USA, 30 miles away, for the past 3 days

the last package I got, from Hawaii, sat inside my local post office for 3 days.. USPS is not very efficient in my area


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2018)

Miami?

Jimmy Carter said in about 1978 that by 1990 that place would be under water....

Hope you get it soon (before it is).


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 9, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> Mine, as far as I can tell, was lost in Chicago. It says in transit to next facility as it has for the last few days. I’m in Virginia and it never even got close to heading here unless you count the strange occurrence of a Georgia popping up on my tracking shortly after New Jersey


I had a China package spend more than a week in San Francisco customs. Same for Chicago. I think sometimes a package just keeps winding up at the bottom of the pile until they get caught up enough to get to it.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> I had a China package spend more than a week in San Francisco customs. Same for Chicago. I think sometimes a package just keeps winding up at the bottom of the pile until they get caught up enough to get to it.



yup, USPS has sorting issues too, LOL






fwiw, tracking says my lights are now at my local post office, and claimed will be delivered tomorrow.. 
it only took USPS 4 days to move the package a distance of 80 miles within the USA


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 9, 2018)

lampeDépêche said:


> ordered nov. 12
> received dec. 7 in rural NY state (500km from NY city)
> 
> I am liking this thing more as I use it. I put a low battery (0.9v) into it 24 hours ago, and got useful light from it all night long. It is still going the same right now.
> ...



I can do this but remember that a power supply does not sag with voltage like a cell does. So that is to say that if a light turns on at .7V that doesnt mean that a cell with a voltage of .7V will work.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 9, 2018)

staticx57 said:


> I can do this but remember that a power supply does not sag with voltage like a cell does. So that is to say that if a light turns on at .7V that doesnt mean that a cell with a voltage of .7V will work.



Okay, got it -- a power-supply is not a good model for an alkaline battery. Well, don't worry about it -- try it out if you get time and have nothing better to do, or skip it and figure that it is not very informative anyhow.

I can tell you that I'm at around hour 32 on a battery that started at 0.9v, and it is still putting out light. But now I would say it is "minimally useful light."

1) I can still read by it, but the light has to be within 12 cms of the page (4" - 5").
2) it is useful for navigation around my house, but I would not want to rely on it in an unfamiliar space. No walking on a woodland path. 
(maybe crawling, but then my knees hurt!)
3) the bookshelf test is now down to about 1 meter where I can still make out all the boundaries of the objects.

Comparing it to a ZL H52 on ultra-low modes, it is brighter than the ZL's 0.01 mode, and about equal to its 0.06 mode.

If it was this or no light at all, I would be very happy to have this. But it is really not performing within the range of what I'd say is a functional flashlight.

Still, I'm going to leave it on until it blinks out, to see what the turn-off voltage is. I just hope I don't pop the cell in there -- wouldn't that make me mad!


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 9, 2018)

It didnt start to illuminate until I hit around 0.64 volts


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 9, 2018)

staticx57 said:


> It didnt start to illuminate until I hit around 0.64 volts



Right. How does that compare to the E01? 

Also, I suppose the ending voltage, i.e. when it blinks out, could be lower than that start-up voltage since (as I have heard, but do not really understand), there are some circuits that can continue working on a lower voltage than the voltage needed to start them working. (I assume this has to do with initially charging capacitors?)


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2018)

lampeDépêche said:


> Right. How does that compare to the E01?



excellent question
thanks to everyone for the friendly sharing of information

my C01's are just 2 miles away now.. soon come
I dont plan to use any primaries, my tests will be lumen readings from fully charged Eneloops

stay tuned for the brilliant revelations in which I compare my two C01s to my E01 at Full Power!.. once USPS gets around to delivering them..


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 9, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> ...my two C01s...



One of each tint, I hope?

My 5600 came first, and then I have a pair of them coming in a second order, one 3200 and one 5600, but probably another two weeks before they get here.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 9, 2018)

lampeDépêche said:


> Right. How does that compare to the E01?
> 
> Also, I suppose the ending voltage, i.e. when it blinks out, could be lower than that start-up voltage since (as I have heard, but do not really understand), there are some circuits that can continue working on a lower voltage than the voltage needed to start them working. (I assume this has to do with initially charging capacitors?)



I have no idea, I do not have an E01. Likewise it does continue to stay on when the voltage reaches around 0.6V


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 10, 2018)

Just like my EA11, 14500s all the way. I have the technology, I can use it. [Bad paraphrase from waaay back when - points for whoever recognizes it]
No, really, I have several charged 14500 cells, a couple of very good Xtar chargers, and if I lose power, a couple of charged up power banks. And if I really have to, a bunch of NiMH as well. Bring it on!


----------



## matt4350 (Dec 10, 2018)

Six Million Dollar Man?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 10, 2018)

matt4350 said:


> Six Million Dollar Man?


And/or the Six Million Dollar Woman.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 10, 2018)

Just got my response for the discount. 

Ordering later today...I am going to try using a prepaid mastercard to minimize exposure to my personal card.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 10, 2018)

And after the show jumped the shark, the bionic boy and yes, sadly, a bionic dog.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 10, 2018)

Click the pic for more info:


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 10, 2018)

Hondo said:


> And after the show jumped the shark, the bionic boy and yes, sadly, a bionic dog.


I missed those. Sounds like no great loss.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 13, 2018)

So my order was processed using a prepaid visa card, with no issues. 2x 3200K in black (only color choice), cost/light: $8.71CDN ($6.52USD)


**If anyone is leery about putting their credit card out there this is *the* way to go. Absolutely no risk on your card getting scammed or exploited.




....and now...the wait.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 13, 2018)

In anticipation of someday receiving my lights, I ordered some magnets and B7000 from BangGood. Yesterday I received an email that told me there was no problem with my magnet order but that customs had blocked my B7000. In the follow-up discussion it seemed that they had a list of things that US Customs would not pass. What is there about a small tube of B7000 adhesive that would cause it to be denied entrance into the US?

I just checked and my package has moved from prepared for shipment to passed sorting. At least it is moving.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 13, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> What is there about a small tube of B7000 adhesive that would cause it to be denied entrance into the US?



I dont know the reasoning really, but, here is what google found:

Because of international logistics,sometimes liquid products are banned by air planes.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

I used my C01 (finally showed up) to help pull a splinter the size of a redwood out of my thumb. It had been infected for months. Got tired of it and dug it out. Have some interesting pictures but I don’t want to post here haha


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah...thanks for that.

In the past with a low CRI- cool white light it would be okay to post...but with the C01...it would be too real, too graphic.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 14, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> I used my C01 (finally showed up) to help pull a splinter



Glad you got your light.. ;-)
I do not understand how you used it to dig out a splinter.. I would have used a knife.. LOL


For people interested in installing Tritiums, if you own a UV light, you could use Norland. That product is in USA, so no China shipping problem:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Norland-61...-1mL-with-2-fine-tip-applicators/171695436088

if you need a UV light, this is an option
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT...ight-Blue-Free-Shipping-NO30/32839050266.html

tritiums come from here
https://www.mixglo.com/store/p2/T1_1.5x6mm_Vials.html


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

Raised the skin up and shined the light in the tunnel of infection to see a black thing hiding in there. Shoved a knife blade as far as I could stand under the fingernail bed and popped it out. : D


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 14, 2018)

Promise to get some anribiotics if you start feeling woozy, please.
P


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

I don’t take antibiotics. When everyone else is running around eating each other because of immunities to the only cure for zombie disease. I’ll be sitting back watching from a unimog [emoji16]


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 14, 2018)

I used my warm white Sofirn C01 to read the tiny instruction booklet that came in the pack. That's not true, actually. I tried to read it, but I left my electron microscope back at the lab. Can anyone read this minuscule font? 

First impressions of the light are good. There's a lot of value here for $8. I'm running mine on eneloops for now. Does anyone know if the output would increase with the higher voltage of a lithium primary?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 14, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> output would increase with the higher voltage of a lithium primary?



No, 
output is not significantly higher with Primary Lithium than with Eneloop:


*3200k Sofirn C01*
Eneloop @ *1.20v 5.6* lumens
Eneloop, fresh off the charger @ *1.47v 6.1* lumens
Ultimate Lithium @ *1.67v 6.2* lumens

disclaimer, my meter reads 15% low, but the comparisons are valid.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 14, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> I don’t take antibiotics. When everyone else is running around eating each other because of immunities to the only cure for zombie disease. I’ll be sitting back watching from a unimog [emoji16]



Hopefully the infection doesn’t get so far that your body can’t fight it off on its own then, and hopefully it isn’t in your trigger finger or thumb, as that might make surviving the zombie apocalypse a bit tricky if the infected digit needs to be amputated to stop the infection from spreading...
I’m not entirely sure about the connection between antibiotics and immunities to a cure for any disease.
I guess my priority would be keeping all my fingers...


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

With the splinter gone the infection will disappear. If you thought any of that was serious then I really don’t know what to say. If anything that may cause a deadly end of the world disease is bacterial then people that take antibiotics every time they get a cold would be screwed. That’s way off topic of this thread and I was joking. Only thing about that post that should be taken seriously is that I did remove a splinter that has probably been in my body for years and festered up a few months back to finally work its way out. And that I haven’t taken antibiotics except maybe twice my entire life.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Good tint cures all ills. Having shone the C01 at the splinter, I'm sure all is fine now.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

Ahh. I’m posting it.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 15, 2018)

HOLY CRAP!!! That's been there for years?


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 15, 2018)

It first festered up in March of this year according to my pictures on my phone so more than likely. I haven’t had a splinter in my thumb in the past year or two then there it is. They all eventually fester up and pop out. I worked in a flooring manufacturing plant for 11 years. Haven’t been near it for 2 years. I have them work their way out of my hands all the time. I had one try to work it’s way out of my arm and had to have it surgically removed. I remember the day I got that one. I thought I removed it all when it happened but a large fat chunk was broken off still in there.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 15, 2018)

Just like the recent byk's toenail pic posted elsewhere, I think it's probably reasonable to nudge things back towards ... flashlights ?

:eeew:


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 15, 2018)

I know it’s a joke.
So was “having difficulty surviving the zombie apocalypse with an amputated thumb or trigger finger”

I should have said operating a twisty light will be difficult. Not to mention a clicky light with a tailswitch held in the overhand position. Try that without a thumb... Haha


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 15, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Just like the recent byk's toenail pic posted elsewhere, I think it's probably reasonable to nudge things back towards ... flashlights ?
> 
> :eeew:



Could have at least did a beam comparison to demonstrate why high CRI is advantageous (or not) in removing splinters. :banned:


----------



## archimedes (Dec 15, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> Could have at least did a beam comparison to demonstrate why high CRI is advantageous (or not) in removing splinters. :banned:



Yes ... those reds, yellows, greens, blues, and violets were rendered exquisitely :sick2:


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 17, 2018)

Sweet jesus you lived with that in your thumb for how long????


----------



## Hondo (Dec 21, 2018)

He said he must have gotten it in the flooring plant he worked in, but left two years ago, so at least that long.

Aaaaanywhooo -

Great day, my other cool and two warm C01’s landed today! Ordered two days after the first cool one, and came almost 2 1/2 weeks later, so no rhyme or reason to that.

I now have quite a bit of beam variations. The first cool had the slight hotspot most seem to have, due to the “reflector” being engaged, and I rather like it. The second cool has a very well defined hotspot, almost like a real reflector light, starting to get a bit of throw. I thought the LED might be deeper in the head, but it doesn’t seem to be. The reflector surface is a little shinier than the other, but it seems unlikely to make so much difference. My last hunch is that the spread of the beam is a little wider on this particular LED, so it’s putting more light on the reflector surface. Funny how that can work, wider beam from the LED, tighter beam from the light head!

Then my two warm units are about in between, both have a very noticeable hotspot, but not nearly so much as the tight beamed cool one. At the end of the day, I like them all for their individual merits, and the difference in “throw” for the distances that they will be used for really is not significant. My Gerber Infinity Ultra mod has absolutely no hotspot, BTW, and that may be due to it using a 45 degree LED, so no light is hitting the polished reflector (my mod).

The only problem I have had so far is when I had to tighten the head more than usual or it flickered. The key was the outer contacts on the BODY side. I took my Deoxit pen, which has a fiberglass point that wicks the fluid and ran it around that little ledge inside, and wiped it clean after a couple of minutes. Presto! Light twist, and it comes on solid and reliable. You could use a Q-tip and alcohol, but I think a mild abrasive is better for the aluminum, like a bit of Scotch Bright worked around there on a toothpick, or a little strip of very fine wet/dry paper. Whatever, just clean the oxidation off of the aluminum ledge when the contact gets dodgy.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 21, 2018)

Is anyone going to attempt polishing their reflector to see how much it improves the hotspot?
I know people have done it with the E01 in the past, I imagine the difference would be more significant with the C01 than with the E01.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 21, 2018)

For photos, and for my low light, indoor, in a car, close range, uses, I consider the hotspot to be an artifact. iow a bug, not a feature ;-)
My Olights do this too.. 
so did my Utorches, until I blacked out the shiny bezels

I took a pic of my 5600k C01, there is a shiny ring, hard to photograph.. I was holding a flashlight to illuminate the LED, against an 8x loupe, while holding an iPhone against the loupe at the same time, trying to focus on the Yuji.. things were moving around.. I need more hands..






Im not sure if the silver ring I see Inside the Yuji LED, is caused by the reflector, or if it is part of the LED construction.

if the bezel is the source
blacking out the bezel might eliminate the hotspot, or making it shiny might create more hotspot, 

Or, if the Yuji LED itself is the source, I suppose the GurdyGrit mod would eliminate the hotspot ;-)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355990-Fenix-E01&p=5226195&viewfull=1#post5226195


gurdygurds said:


> I’m not into the light scrubbing with steel wool either I’m talking heavy grit sand paper jammed in there and sanded hard and heavy!!! Check the led and if there’s any spots that aren’t really raked up, then get back in there and work it.



Im not quite ready to do that yet.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 21, 2018)

A quick test would be to put something temporary over the reflector, maybe a small paper cone or maybe electrical tape and see what that does. I can almost guarantee the little spot in the middle is indeed a hot spot and is a feature as the LED was placed in the middle of a somewhat shiny reflector like surface and not a blackened surface like an Infinity Ultra.:nana:


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 21, 2018)

maukka said:


> Not a great fan of the very small hotspot
> …
> I’m really digging the warm Yuji now in the evening. It brings out the orange in a pair of Fiskars scissors perfectly. Almost as nice as a Viltrox LED panel.



thanks for the spectral info
great to see that the 5600k has such high R9
I also love the Warm Yuji, when my brain is white balanced to the Incandescent light in my house.



iamlucky13 said:


> I think the spots multiple users have documented are due to the "reflector" that isn't really intended as such. When I get mine, I might try painting the reflector on one white to see if that smooths it out.



I think you might be right that the hotspot is caused by shiny reflector cone. I suggest you make it Flat Black, not white. Maybe sandpaper would reduce the reflectivity of the silver cone. I am not suggesting sanding the LED dome.

I tried a test, using black electrical tape, and it did reduce the hotspot.
But not completely, maybe because the tape did not block all the shiny cone at the bottom of the reflector, around the led itself. Or because the tape itself is shiny..

result, inconclusive, but suggests that blacking out the reflector cone may be a good idea.





Unless the source of the hotspot is the silver ring shown inside the Yuji LED:


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 22, 2018)

hi can someone post photos of the packaging of c01 and does it have additional orings and others?


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 22, 2018)

I've disposed of the packaging, but it was a plain cardboard box with a foam insert. It came with two spare O-rings and a split ring (for your key chain) per light, along with an instruction manual.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 22, 2018)

thanks modernflame lovecpf


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2018)

Dec 18:
there are 49 left in 3200k and 45 left in 5600k

I predict no red or blue until this Black batch sells out.
.
.
.
5 days later

39 left in 3200k
36 left in 5600k

Please post when you see the Red and Blue show up.

Merry Xmas


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 23, 2018)

That 3200k's hotspot is definitely more defined than mine. In fact, mine doesn't seem to have one at all. Are the LEDs being placed at different depths within the reflectors or are some reflectors shinier than others?

I'm going to attempt polishing mine to see what happens, but don't have any dedicated polishes, sandpaper or steel wool. Any common household alternatives I could use?


----------



## Hondo (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm thinking the same. Might try a non-gel toothpaste like original Crest. I got absolutely no hotspot from a full mirror polish on my Gerber Infinity, but that Yuji is only 45 degrees, so I don't think any light falls on the reflector.


----------



## troutpool (Dec 23, 2018)

Mine (3200k) arrived yesterday. I am liking this light more than I expected to. No hotspot, great beam and tint. When the other colors arrive, I will be back for more.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hondo said:


> I'm thinking the same. Might try a non-gel toothpaste like original Crest. I got absolutely no hotspot from a full mirror polish on my Gerber Infinity, but that Yuji is only 45 degrees, so I don't think any light falls on the reflector.



Thanks for the idea of using toothpaste.

I gave it a try and while I didn't go for a mirror polish, it's definitely shinier than before. I attempted doing before and after shots, but my phone's camera would focus. No idea where my dedicated camera is.

Before my beam was like a mule beam within a mule beam, with an oh so subtle difference in intensity. Now there's a big hotspot in the middle that's slightly brighter than the spill instead of the "inner mule".

Regardless, I suspect there's more at play that's giving some with the warm variants with tiny hotspots than just reflector polish, perhaps depth within the reflector?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2018)

Hondo said:


> that Yuji is only 45 degrees, so I don't think any light falls on the reflector.



mine are 60 degrees, and the light clearly shows reflected in the reflector:









here are my stock C01's (fenix E01 on right):





here is the result of partial black out of the 5600k C01 on the right, all other beamshots in this post are stock
except this one:





As defloyd77 reports, polishing will increase the hotspot
to stop the reflector from reflecting, will require blacking out the reflector and/or the side of the LED

I need to buy a fine point sharpie, the one I used would not reach deep enough:





I was actually wanting to black out the side of the LED, that should eliminate light reaching the reflector.

after partial black out, I got 3.3 lumens, on my meter
I then used a qtip with alcohol and removed the black sharpie markings
now my 5600k reads 7.8 lumens, same battery

I would say the reflector plays a HUGE part in the total OTF output of the light, and I believe the reflector causes the hotspot, thats what reflectors are supposed to do.

Speaking of beam types, l-r 2000k behind Aspheric lens, 3200k Yuji, 4500k Mule:





beam angles in the following photo, 
l-r Aspheric, Mule, Yuji C01:


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 23, 2018)

in my country online shopee website, it has the blue and red option.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> in my country online shopee website, it has the blue and red option.



thanks for the info


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 24, 2018)

What currency is that price quoted in, and will they ship to the United States?


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 24, 2018)

thats in philippine peso. I dont think if they wil ship. But its the same vendor in aliexpress. Maybe private message sofirm alixexpress and request for the colored ones.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2018)

people, please note that CPF rules discourage providing purchase links in this forum

If you want to ask where to buy, I suggest you use Private Messaging in the future

CPF staff has been very courteous to tolerate this thread, lets not push our luck by spending too much time talking about purchase links

Im deleting the link I quoted from Batang Regla

archimedes already posted a warning, lets not force him to take action, here are the rules:

_6. Advertising on CandlePowerForums

Policies for advertising on CPF can be found HERE or by clicking on the link at the top of the side menubar titled "Advertising". In general, advertising by any member of CPF within the general forums (with the exception of the CPF Custom Builders and Modders forums) is strictly prohibited. *Threads and/or posts that are considered by staff to be advertising, or solely for the purpose of providing links or pointers to new products, will stand to be closed, links removed, or deleted in their entirety, without warning or explanation. Members who persist in posting or quoting such material are advised that their posting authority may be limited or withdrawn.* For those wishing to introduce referenced new offers they've found, the Commercial Corner and General MarketPlace on CandlePowerForums.com are the proper place. There will most likely be a dedicated forum there for posting such threads._

ps, please dont discuss if you like or agree with the rules in this thread either. Im just quoting them.

back on topic

I am enjoying my two Sofirn Lights, and I will be using google to find where to buy more of them for myself when red and blue become available. fwiw, I am in no way affiliated, I dont write reviews for, and I dont get free samples, nor any commissions from Sofirn sales. Im just someone that likes High CRi, that uses AAA lights at very low levels. The Sofirn C01 is very useful for my low light needs, and I like the choice of LEDs.

If you have any questions about the lights themselves, not their price or where to buy, feel free to ask in this thread, or share your own impressions if you have one of the Sofirn C01 lights.

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 24, 2018)

oh im sorry i did not know about this. 

Next time i wont post links. Im just also curios why aliexpress only sells black but the philippine shopee website has all the colors. And its the same vendor.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know about the finding the colored versions. I'm sure Sofirn will show them on their Ali Express page soon.

I'm eager to order once they do.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2018)

Batang Regla, I sent you a PM


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 24, 2018)

I ordered two of these Sofirm C01 flashlights from AliExpress on Nov. 27th. Got the tracking number a day or so after I ordered them but haven't received them yet. 
When I check the tracking it still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" like it has never been shipped. Anyone else had that happen? They showed quite a few available when I placed my order (I order one of each color temp). I know the shipping is bogged down this time of the year but one would think there would be some indication of package movement when checking the tracking. :shrug:


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 24, 2018)

It took mine a very long time to come in. Hang in there.


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 24, 2018)

Same here. Your experience sounds normal. I finally got mine, though. They're on the way!


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 24, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> It took mine a very long time to come in. Hang in there.



OK -- I'm hangin' in, but I ordered a digital alarm clock from them 2 days after I ordered the Sofirm flashlights and that arrived here about 10 days ago. 
I just sent their Customer Service an inquiry and they just told me that it had been shipped and to wait patiently. LOL


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2018)

go back a couple pages and read some of the other posts, and you will discover that your delay is normal. Mine took 31 days, including almost a week within the USA to travel 60 miles.

I think small packages tend to fall to the bottom of the heap, that would explain why your presumably larger package, the alarm clock, arrived first.

when tracking shows the light has been "shipped", that does not mean it was put on an airplane, it just means it went into the sorting room, before it went into a container, before it went on a truck to the airport, before it got loaded on a plane.. then when it lands in USA, sorting happens all over again... and USPS is understaffed, and overwhelmed, even before the holidays: ;-)






I suggest you start worrying after January 10th or so.. Just forget about your lights, and when they finally arrive, you will have a nice suprise


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 24, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> go back a couple pages and read some of the other posts, and you will discover that your delay is normal. Mine took 31 days, including almost a week within the USA to travel 60 miles. I think small packages tend to fall to the bottom of the heap, that would explain why your presumably larger package, the alarm clock, arrived first....
> I suggest you start worrying after January 10th or so.. Just forget about your lights, and when they finally arrive, you will have a nice suprise




*jon_slider* -- thanks for the encouragement and for some insight into the shipping process. I think I saw my package somewhere in the photo!


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2018)

Yay!
Youre half way home now.. LOL
fun little light, was worth the wait for mine

share your joy

this Yuji LED becoming available to the masses, is a historic moment
just a few years ago, this level of High CRI was unheard of, or only in the realm of custom lights like the McSapphire
and even until recently it was rare, at this level of light quality, in daylight white color temperature
the level of the red rendering, from the Yuji, goes beyond what a 219c can do

an opportunity for the masses to experience Cool White, without Green Tint, in High CRI is revolutionary!;-)
Note how tall the RED Bar is, in the Special CRI bar chart. CRI R9 with a value of 98! is the highest value I have ever heard of in any flashlight I own. Click pic for more info.


maukka said:


>


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 26, 2018)

I keep wishing I had also ordered a 5600K and think I will now that xmas is over. what I am realizing now though is the pics posted here don't really represent the warm accurately . most show the warm as very orange . but I see a cpl where the color balance is much more pleasing and natural so it has to be peoples camera settings. 

hope mine makes it soon!!


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 26, 2018)

FWIW mine isn’t orange at all. Kind of a golden color but not this sunset orange I keep seeing


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 26, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> the pics posted here don't really represent the warm accurately . most show the warm as very orange . but I see a cpl where the color balance is much more pleasing and natural so it has to be peoples camera settings.



Yes, the white balance of our brain completely changes the relative color of a light source, the same as with a camera. It has taken me a long time to understand that.

Owning both the warm and cool Yuji has really helped me see the differences based on time of day when I use my lights. I dont like the cool one at all, when I wake in the dark. I dont like the warm one at all, during daylight adaptation.

When my brain has its white balance set to daylight the warm Yuji definitely looks orange, not yellow.
When my brain has its white balance set to incandescent light, the warm Yuji does not look orange, nor yellow either.

I include a daylight color temperature light in most of my beamshots, to emphasize the orange color of warmer lights, but that is Relative to cool white. In actual use, when my brain is not white balanced to cool white, the warm Yuji is very pleasant.

I definitely recommend owning both the warm and the cool Yuji. They have taught me a lot about how the white balance of my brain changes, and how it affects my opinion of a light's color temperature.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Dec 27, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> in my country online shopee website, it has the blue and red option.



I never knew Sofirn has account at Shopee as well other than Aliexpress since Google search doesn't bring up their Shopee account. oo: Thanks for the information. Anyway, I just placed an order of both blue & red of both emitters at their Shopee account yesterday. Will wait and see how things going from here.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Dec 29, 2018)

So my lights finally arrived. I got five of them. They were over-packed into just two small and almost bursting boxes but all seem to be in perfect working order. In fact, I'm impressed. These tiny flashlights have a strange nostalgic appeal. 

The head is tight but glides smoothly like the knob of a higher end home stereo from four or five decades ago. The unit body is like an ultra-light version of audio equipment from yesteryear. The open cone surrounding the LED angles like some lamps from the same time period. The golden tone of the warm LED reminds me of the incandescent light sources that might have graced those lamps. The only thing that would make this uncanny appeal more acute would be if the body were that special shade of brown that used to be popular in such things.

Those sentiments are probably hit or miss for the rest of you so I'll cover the relevant details. The projected light is pretty. It's gentle but quite usable in otherwise low light conditions. The pattern is nicely diffused for what it is. If the battery life is really as good as I've heard, this is a major win. For well under ten bucks, it's an incredible win. It's basically everything my old incandescent Solitaire wished it could be.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 29, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> Yay!
> Youre half way home now.. LOL
> fun little light, was worth the wait for mine
> 
> ...



Hi jon, 

So the yuji is better than color rendering nichia 219 bt/ct ? Im planning to buy an lumintop IYP365 or tool titanium because of the comments. But i got curious with your post. 

Can you explain it in laymans term. I got overwhelmed with the technical terms.





LED_Power_Forums said:


> I never knew Sofirn has account at Shopee as well other than Aliexpress since Google search doesn't bring up their Shopee account. oo: Thanks for the information. Anyway, I just placed an order of both blue & red of both emitters at their Shopee account yesterday. Will wait and see how things going from here.



hi, you from the philippines?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 29, 2018)

I received my two only the other day after a 6 week wait. 
amazing patience. never thought it would arrive.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 29, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> Hi jon,
> 
> So the yuji is better than color rendering nichia 219 bt/ct ? Im planning to buy an lumintop IYP365 or tool titanium because of the comments. But i got curious with your post.
> 
> ...



Nichia 219B with R9080 spec is about equal to these Yuji, your average Nichia is not so special


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Dec 29, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> hi, you from the philippines?



Nope. Shopee is not for Philippine only but cater to the whole South East Asia region. Since I couldn't spare any time to go to bank to activate my online purchase I just used the CDM method which Shopee does support.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 29, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> So the yuji is better than color rendering nichia 219 bt/ct ? Im planning to buy an lumintop IYP365 or tool titanium because of the comments. But i got curious with your post.
> 
> Can you explain it in laymans term.



Those lights are great options, they do things the C01 does not

the difference in the LED, besides the Color Temperature is that the Yuji has more Red Output, which makes food, and people, look more delicious ;-)


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 30, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> Hi jon,
> 
> So the yuji is better than color rendering nichia 219 bt/ct ? Im planning to buy an Lumintop IYP365 or tool titanium because of the comments. But i got curious with your post.
> 
> Can you explain it in laymans term. I got overwhelmed with the technical terms.


As you can see from the charts the Yugi is a point or two higher on the CRI scale than the Nichias one normally finds. On the other hand, the Tool and the IYP365 both have higher outputs than the C01, which only does 7 to 10 lumens. As far as the differences in color rendition goes, there is realistically only a little difference between the Nichia219s/Yugis, but a world of difference between them and the 70-80 CRI emitters one finds in most of the other lights out there.


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 30, 2018)

AliExpress still has only the black anodized version. Forgive me if this has already been answered, but will they have red and blue versions soon? It doesn't appear that the Shopee will service customers in the US. Or am I missing something?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 30, 2018)

I just ordered red and blue from Aliexpress

Modernflame, I sent you a PM

anyone else
Please PM me if you cant figure out the link, Im not going to post it, out of respect for CPF rules.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 30, 2018)

It's a seperate listing for the colored versions, just search on Ali Sofirn C01.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 30, 2018)

Or from the home page for their store, select "Products" and then "14500.AA.AAA"


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 30, 2018)

staticx57 - so there are other nichia 219b that are not R9080 spec?

Ledpowerforum - yes i know shopee is active in asia like lazada. I thought you are from america thats why i asked.

jon - when you explained from the previous page about how yuji changes everything i got interested with this light. In the C01 vs e01 thread i do have an understanding that yuji is good led but when you say its better than nichia 219b that made me understand this a little bit. 

bil - i dont no how to read those charts yet. What do you mean _"world of difference between them and the 70-80 CRI emitters one finds in most of the other lights out there. "

_By the way how can i know what kind of led in my smartphone xiaomi A1 model. I really like color of this led looks very warming. Is this yujis or nichia 219b. Its not your typical white light.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 30, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> bil - i dont no how to read those charts yet. What do you mean _"world of difference between them and the 70-80 CRI emitters one finds in most of the other lights out there. "_


If you look at the data sheets for most of the common LEDs used in our lights, they are usually somewhere between 70 and 80 CRI. Most Nichia 219C emitters are around 90+, although some are only 80. The Yugi LEDs used in the C01s are 94/96. Look at the example on the page at this URL: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=col...AgFEBs&biw=1128&bih=940#imgrc=SU-O8TDNyCg-WM:

The point I was trying to make was that the Yugi LEDs are not a whole lot more accurate than most 219B LEDS, but they are all a lot better in color rendition than the ones that are 80 or lower.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 30, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> staticx57 - so there are other nichia 219b that are not R9080 spec?



Correct. The 219B can come with 
R0000-Nichia does not guarantee CRI
R8000-minimum 80 CRI with no R9 guarantee
R9050-Minimum 90 CRI with R9 of 50 or better
R9080-Minimum 90 CRI with R9 of 80 or better

Most of your average "high cri" 219B lights utilize the R9050 spec LEDs. Usually if a light is using R9080 spec Nichia it is usually advertised as such. Also worth noting that there is no 219B at R9080 in the 5600k range so there is nothing to directly compare. In general though the R9080 Nichias match what the Yuji does just at different color temps


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm surprised that no one from the US has purchased a boatload of these to resell to US customers.

I'd pay extra to get it quicker and lessen concerns of identity theft.


----------



## Vemice (Dec 31, 2018)

I think part of the attraction is the price for most folks. With fees and shipping you would cut some of the excitement.
I got frustrated with the hoop-jumping for the discount so gave up. They went out of stock while I was waiting for the adjustment. Besides, I can now get both 3200K and 5600K in the Sapphire.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 31, 2018)

Snagged up the last blue 5600K.

Little tip, one gets a slightly lower price on Ali’s app. There’s also a 3 dollar off coupon offer for new customers……….


----------



## Hondo (Dec 31, 2018)

That's funny, everyone said they wanted the red with 3200 and the blue with 5600, and now all that's left is red with 5600 and blue with 3200! Oops. I'm fine with black.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 31, 2018)

The supply of the colored ones must be getting real short. I put two in my cart yesterday at $7.99 each. Today I decided to go ahead and order them and the price jumped to $8.88. Looks like this batch will be gone soon.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 31, 2018)

Hondo said:


> That's funny, everyone said they wanted the red with 3200 and the blue with 5600


thats what I ordered.. seems they went first ;-)

early bird gets the worm and all that.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 31, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> If you look at the data sheets for most of the common LEDs used in our lights, they are usually somewhere between 70 and 80 CRI. Most Nichia 219C emitters are around 90+, although some are only 80. The Yugi LEDs used in the C01s are 94/96. Look at the example on the page at this URL:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=col...AgFEBs&biw=1128&bih=940#imgrc=SU-O8TDNyCg-WM:
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that the Yugi LEDs are not a whole lot more accurate than most 219B LEDS, but they are all a lot better in color rendition than the ones that are 80 or lower.


As an example I looked up the data sheet for the Cree XHL-HI used in the Lumintop GT Mini. Here are the CRI numbers:

• Typical CRI for Cool White (5000 K – 8300 K CCT) is 65.
• Typical CRI for Neutral White (3700 K – 5000 K CCT) is 75.
• Typical CRI for Warm White (2600 K – 3700 K CCT) is 80.
 • Minimum CRI for 80-CRI White is 80.

• Minimum CRI for 85-CRI White is 85. • Minimum CRI for 90-CRI White is 90

The other information I got from the data sheet is that the higher up one goes on the CRI, the lower the output. That is to be expected due to the extra phosphors needed to obtain the better CRI.

Since I ordered the Neutral White, the CRI I can expect is 75. That's a long ways from 94+. It's not a problem for me with this light since I am looking at distance viewing and color rendition is not a high priority at long range.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 31, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> ok, PM me your offer



This is not a BST forum...Bill


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 31, 2018)

Hondo said:


> That's funny, everyone said they wanted the red with 3200 and the blue with 5600, and now all that's left is red with 5600 and blue with 3200! Oops. I'm fine with black.



*+1* I agree. I was going to order a red in 3200K and blue in 5600K myself, but since they're out of them I'm just going to forget it. Still waiting on the black ones I ordered in early December.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 1, 2019)

Bullzeyebill said:


> This is not a BST forum...Bill



Sorry, walked right into that one, I edited out the offer.




Batang Regla said:


> so there are other nichia 219b that are not R9080 spec?



yes, the 90 portion is an average of the first 8 bars, and is shown as the white bar in the chart, the 80 portion refers to the Red Bar

here is a post with more details about differences in CRI, with more charts, that will hopefully add to your understanding, without being too technical

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...m-done-with-Cool-White!&p=5270092#post5270092


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 5, 2019)

I just spent $12 buying lithium primaries for my $8 flashlight. This must be CPF. 

(Yes, I have eneloops. Just like back up options.)


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 5, 2019)

LOL, congrats on your batteries

did you get the tritiums and magnets and UV cure glue, and a UV light too?


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 6, 2019)

Sounds like you found the 12 pack of AAA lithiums on Amazon. It's been a while since I have been able to find lithium primary AAs and AAAs for less than $1.25, and usually $1.50.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 6, 2019)

I've got one of each tint ordered.

AliExpress is hands down the worst and sketchiest website I've ever ordered from; I hope Sofirn gets a better dealer figured out soon.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 6, 2019)

I also dont trust unfamiliar sites, but, Ive had no problem with Ali

Ive seen sketchier listings on Amazon


----------



## Grijon (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks again for all your effort on bringing this light to our attention, jon - the light is definitely looking like a winner.


----------



## SKV89 (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow that really is amazing. True daylight color and tintless. Super impressive R9 value. This should be the light to use when choosing paint colors.



jon_slider said:


> Yay!
> Youre half way home now.. LOL
> fun little light, was worth the wait for mine
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 6, 2019)

Grijon said:


> Thanks again for all your effort on bringing this light to our attention, jon - the light is definitely looking like a winner.



glad you are enjoying it 



SKV89 said:


> True daylight color and tintless. Super impressive R9 value. This should be the light to use when choosing paint colors.



thanks to maukka for the spectral tests, pic is a link to more info




thats one of the best looking graphs Ive seen, also note the negative DUV, which puts the tint below the BBL.. no green tint!


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 6, 2019)

These are literally one of my favorite lights I’ve ever purchased. Like I said I’m not huge on HAVING to have high cri but when I do occasionally want it these are darn near perfection. And the runtimes are ridiculous. Absolutely great lights.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 7, 2019)

I just received my first 2 that I 'test ordered' here at work (first time ordering from a seemingly sketchy website, wanted to minimize any loss). These came in almost exactly 1 month since order, so it is not bad delivery times all things considered.

From initial inspection and impression, the build quality and presentation and operation of the Sofirn C01 is that needed the improvement to the legendary E01. 

My original hope from over a year ago has been realized.
:twothumbs:twothumbs


Edit: 
Arrg...I just noticed the tint...they sent me the cooler color temp ones for both....:shakehead

Despite this I want to order more lights (in my preferred color), but I am worried about getting more with the 5700K tint (I am not sure if it is worth disputing over...should I ?)


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 7, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> I just received my first 2 that I 'test ordered' here at work (first time ordering from a seemingly sketchy website, wanted to minimize any loss). These came in almost exactly 1 month since order, so it is not bad delivery times all things considered.
> 
> From initial inspection and impression, the build quality and presentation and operation of the Sofirn C01 is that needed the improvement to the legendary E01.
> 
> ...



Perhaps just send Sofirn a message first, if nothing then dispute. They are active in the flashlight community and seem to be reputable for what they are.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 7, 2019)

Deleted. PM sent...


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> they sent me the cooler color temp ones for both.



well, glad you got your lights, sorry you did not get what you meant to order

I suggest you first confirm that the order you placed is different than what you received.

If the mistake is Sofirn did not ship what you ordered, definitely yes, I do think you should dispute. It will help them learn to be more accurate, and you will be helping others by helping Sofirn fix whatever went wrong to cause the mistake with your order.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 7, 2019)

I checked my order again and it was placed correctly through the entire process.

I opened a chat with AE....and "I was shipped the wrong light color" was a choice for one of the issues which lead to opening dispute. So that is pending....


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 7, 2019)

I got mine today (warm in black) and it's an excellent little light. The beam is super floody -- if I didn't know any better I'd say it's almost mule-like. 

The Yuji LED is impressive, but perhaps I'm biased as I love super-warm tints for indoor use and up-close use. 

My advice: don't expect this light to do all the same things as the E01, and most users will be happy.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 7, 2019)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> ...My advice: don't expect this light to do all the same things as the E01, and most users will be happy.



From what I have seen, it is one step ahead in the evolution...


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 7, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> From what I have seen, it is one step ahead in the evolution...



I can see why some might view it this way. 

For my use-case, however, the C01 is more like a cousin to the E01 than a direct descendant. C01 is much more task-specific. Both are awesome, though.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2019)

I will more than likely order one or two. I love the emitter obviously having done group buy for several thousand, and it's hard to mess up an aluminum tube with o-ring. BUT- and this is a huge BUT: Until I have torture tested one like I've done to several E01's, I'll call it a nice newcomer who has potential. Potting is wonderful, I'm sure the board components are good, but the E01 has so much real world abuse under it's belt that it's going to be tough to unseat it... 😁


----------



## Toons (Jan 8, 2019)

scout24 said:


> BUT- and this is a huge BUT: Until I have torture tested one like I've done to several E01's, I'll call it a nice newcomer who has potential. Potting is wonderful, I'm sure the board components are good, but the E01 has so much real world abuse under it's belt that it's going to be tough to unseat it... 😁



So, what you waiting on?


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 8, 2019)

Toons said:


> So, what you waiting on?


Probably shipping!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 8, 2019)

Ordered 2 3200's. Will these fit a 1.5x6mm trit? EDIT: Yes that is the slot


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 8, 2019)

Timothybil said:


> Probably shipping!



AKA the torture test on one's patience.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 8, 2019)

I did show interest in the original BLF thread, but had forgotten all about it. Stupid me. Have one incoming now to test out. I laughed at the: "Hey, waar is 'ie gebleven" :naughty:


----------



## Batang Regla (Jan 8, 2019)

if to choose between the 3200 vs 5600 whats to choose and which more floodier.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 8, 2019)

Batang Regla said:


> if to choose between the 3200 vs 5600 whats to choose and which more floodier.


Both CCTs are from LEDs with the same 60° beam angle, and from what I can see from beam shots are about equal in floodiness. The 3200K version is what is commonly called 'warm white' and basically is tilted a little more towards the red end of the spectrum, like the light from an oil lamp or candle as opposed to sunlight. The 5600K version is also known as 'neutral white' and is a little more balanced in color output. One can get an idea of the differences looking at some of the photos in this thread, but one really has to have the light in hand to see how the output looks. As many here have stated, they prefer the warmer tones indoors and evening/night, mainly because it is more like what we are used to from incandescent lighting.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 8, 2019)

This isn't CPF unless you recommend both. Or more than one of each.


----------



## Batang Regla (Jan 8, 2019)

ok thanks bil. How about street walking at night somewhat dark with lots of trees. Not forest type still city village Is it enough?


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 9, 2019)

If there is any light pollution it won’t do much. This is a very low Lumen light. I use it to walk my driveway sometimes and tasks inside the home in darker parts. Dark adapted eyes it is plenty, of course I am one of those people that thinks a full moon is bright enough to walk the woods


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 9, 2019)

scout24 said:


> I will more than likely order one or two. I love the emitter obviously having done group buy for several thousand, and it's hard to mess up an aluminum tube with o-ring. BUT- and this is a huge BUT: Until I have torture tested one like I've done to several E01's, I'll call it a nice newcomer who has potential. Potting is wonderful, I'm sure the board components are good, but the E01 has so much real world abuse under it's belt that it's going to be tough to unseat it... [emoji16]


+1


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 9, 2019)

I have looked intermittently at AE and have only seen the color black available. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 9, 2019)

Red & blue. 


Available at Ali Express.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 9, 2019)

Advertising link removed, you can just say they're available at Ali Express... Thanks.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 9, 2019)

For some reason, the colored versions are not currently showing up in Sofirn's list of products, but the links directly to the product page on the 1st post of the BLF thread do take you to the correct location.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 9, 2019)

Perfect. Thanks iamlucky13.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango (Jan 10, 2019)

So mine came in today. My 10yo daughter has seen the video this thread started with (and since it was in Dutch fully understood it as well). So first thing she asked was "Can I throw it?". "Uhm, yes you can" . So she tested it out a bit. Also took it with her in the bathtub. It's waterproof for sure. So great little light added to the collection. Might have to order another one... or two or ...


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 10, 2019)

In true CPF fashion you guys have completely overanalyzed an $8 flashlight! You had me at potted, high CRI with long run times from a AAA and extremely tough. Got a few headed my way.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 10, 2019)

if you get the other forum discount...it can cost even less.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 10, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> if you get the other forum discount...it can cost even less.



If you download Ali's app and create a new account it'll be even less than that with the 3 dollar off coupon for new accounts.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 10, 2019)

friends
Please discuss prices and links to purchase by PM
CPF has a rule against advertising in this forum
lets not make the mods lock this thread

talk about the light, not where to buy it


----------



## scout24 (Jan 10, 2019)

Ok folks. I got a PM regarding the directions things were moving in here in this thread, so I'll address this here. CPF's position on "the other forum" is widely known. Not familiar with it? It's not a koom-by-yah around the campfire relationship. Want a thread to get locked or deleted in a hurry? Keep mentioning them. Advertising or retailer links? Read the rules regarding shilling and advertising. I will admit to wanting to see this thread stay open since I think it's all good info, and a cool light. Please, please keep it between the lines... Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 10, 2019)

scout24 said:


> Ok folks. I got a PM regarding the directions things were moving in here in this thread, so I'll address this here. CPF's position on "the other forum" is widely known. Not familiar with it? It's not a koom-by-yah around the campfire relationship. Want a thread to get locked or deleted in a hurry? Keep mentioning them. Advertising or retailer links? Read the rules regarding shilling and advertising. I will admit to wanting to see this thread stay open since I think it's all good info, and a cool light. Please, please keep it between the lines... Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



So what about mentioning store names of where to buy a certain light?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 10, 2019)

Read post #267 on the last page...

As long as you don't bang the drum for any one retailer over and over and staff thinks you're shilling for them. It's really not too hard, folks. Common sense, and a bit of respect for the rules here...


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 11, 2019)

What exactly is the policy regarding BLF? There's nothing written about it in the rules section, so some transparency would be welcome.
For what it's worth, the community over there is as strong-- if not stronger and larger-- than ours, and there's a wealth of information that can be linked to for the benefit of the thread. Hell, the C01 thread on BLF is over 81 pages.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 11, 2019)

twistedraven said:


> What exactly is the policy regarding BLF? There's nothing written about it in the rules section, so some transparency would be welcome.
> For what it's worth, the community over there is as strong-- if not stronger and larger-- than ours, and there's a wealth of information that can be linked to for the benefit of the thread. Hell, the C01 thread on BLF is over 81 pages.



I wish you had sent that by PM

you are not the only person that I wish had not used this thread to discuss CPF rules

to eveybody:
please stop challenging the CPF rules by posting in this thread... USE PM!!!!

talk about the light, NOT where to buy it, USE PM!!!!

If your post is about rules, or where to buy USE PM!!!

I think it is time to lock this thread, because people have ignored all the warnings to talk about the light and not where to buy it.

I think the Sofirn C01 is a great light, because it is High CRI. But, I dont think it is a good outdoor light, it has no throw. Otoh, I think its a great light indoors, to see things in my hands, or on a table. I like that there is no hotspot glare. I like it as a hatlamp


----------



## archimedes (Jan 11, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I wish you had sent that by PM....



:twothumbs


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 11, 2019)

Whoa, whoa, who, why would wanting transparency about BLF on the rules page warrant locking the thread? It's a simple request, and would save future headache for everybody. 

Anyways, yes, I can get not wanting to post links, and I can also see the lack of throw on the C01 limiting its outdoor usage. The 60 degree beam angle on the C01 is the the one reason I'm not getting it. If the light had more output then yes, but 6-10 lumens with that amount of spread isn't enough punch for my personal tastes.

Now with Clemence coming up with an AAA Optisolis lights in the works, my interest has gone to that instead.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 11, 2019)

No more discussion of moderation please here in this thread. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Has anyone figured if these are type II or type III anodized? I don't think I have seen that mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jan 11, 2019)

I don’t know if it is type 2 or 3 anodizing-I did a quick search and could not find anything definitive. The finish on my black ones is holding up quite nicely. When I receive the red and blue ones I will comment further.

I have been playing around with my first two C01’s (one of each tint) for a couple of weeks now. I have been trying to keep a C01 in one pocket and a Fenix E01 in the other so I can compare them side by side. My first “durability” test came when I dropped the C01 and it hit my foot mid stride that ended up sending it 5’ across the room and into my dogs water dish. The poor E01 had to get kicked 4 or 5 times before I could get it to land in the water dish next to the C01. So far so good, water proofing and drop testing did not effect either light(the C01 was in the water longer as I tried to get the E01 to land there). I am still waiting for my red and blue to arrive so I can decide what color tritium goes into which one. Great little light for a great price. Since I have not owned any Sofirn lights prior to this, I bought 3 more of differing models to see how they hold up in general. The C01 has thus far taken everything I can give it without any problems...


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 11, 2019)

twistedraven said:


> I can also see the lack of throw on the C01 limiting its outdoor usage. The 60 degree beam angle on the C01 is the the one reason I'm not getting it. If the light had more output then yes, but 6-10 lumens with that amount of spread isn't enough punch for my personal tastes.
> 
> Now with Clemence coming up with an AAA Optisolis lights in the works, my interest has gone to that instead.



There may be a C01 Pro in the future that might be more of what you are looking for, but there isn't too much info on it other than it'll use an SST-20 4000K high CRI LED and be 100 lumens.

This C01 is certainly not for everyone and every situation, but for those who wanted this kind of light, myself included, are very happy with this light.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 11, 2019)

I simply wanted a cockroach with a better beam than the EO1 could provide me. This light has done that so far. I will buy another soon and just see what it takes to break it. I kicked an E01vn from my porch to the creek in front of my house and froze it in a block of water without hurting it. (I didn’t have it repotted by Vinh, just as is) if I get that kind of toughness out of these guys I’ll be impressed.


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 11, 2019)

I love me some SST20 4000k 95cri. It's a step above the R9080 219Bs in my opinion, if you can get its tint to be at or below the BBL. The whole new violet LED tech from the Optisolis and its objective data make me really drunk with lust, though. Seeing a cockroach style light like this with the Optisolis and a 30 degree optic would be amazing.

For now though, this is a great step towards a better enthusiast light-- definitely preferable over the Fenix.


----------



## herektir (Jan 11, 2019)

I received my co1 about a week and a half ago and like it, quite floody with high cri goodness. I’ve done the opposite of some others on here and polished the reflector with 2000 grit sandpaper to accentuate the hotspot for a little bit of throw which also seemed to help with overall output a little.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 14, 2019)

Is it just the light I got, or does this light REALLY not have any kind of lens to protect the reflector and emitter?


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 14, 2019)

There is no lens. The inset 5mm LED is very robust and since the surrounding shroud is taller than the LED, it would take deliberate motion to impact it with a fairly narrow object. It is fashioned after the extremely robust E01.


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 14, 2019)

StorminMatt said:


> Is it just the light I got, or does this light REALLY not have any kind of lens to protect the reflector and emitter?


That's how it is supposed to be, just like the Arc and E01 it was based from. 5mm led doesn't need a lens to protect it.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Jan 14, 2019)

Just recieved mine. I ordered a 3200 and a 5600. Love them both so far. Really nice beams and tints as expected. The 3200 was for my dad and came a little sooner as was ordered first. He loves it for night time uses becuase its much nicer for that than the low on his fenix e12 I gave him. Competely different type of light for him as he thought brighter is better all the time but is liking the lower output and nicer color. The 5600 is pretty cool for me as I normally use somewhere around 4-5k. But its clean and nice without ugly colors and its much nicer than the e01. I'm gonna order myself a 3200 now because I want both for me. Might order some trits too while I'm at it. A nice a addition to the collection and for so little $ theres no reason not to have them around even if they wont get huge amounts of use.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 14, 2019)

Received my two black CO1s toay, one of each CCT, that I had ordered a month and a week ago. These are really neat lights. I'm so used to seeing a hot spot in the middle of the beam that the even smoothness of these beams looks a little weird at first. And the clips on both are very strong, so no problems there.

I am expecting the blue and red ones I ordered 12/28 to arrive in a day or two. The have left Des Moines, so they only have one or two stops to go and they will be here.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jan 15, 2019)

Received my Warm version this weekend. Funny I had been waiting for awhile and it didn't show up until I order something else direct from China and after 1.5 weeks of the 2nd purchase they both showed up same day. almost seems like the 2nd order kicked the 1st one into gear again. 

anyway have been playing around with it for a cpl days. 1st off the build quality is great. the price point makes these a great deal. I do think its HAIII . I dropped mine on basement floor and not a mark. putting a split ring on always means instant coating removal. No coating loss in the process with C01

The beam . Mine has a distinct rose tint to it. A bit disappointed there. Its enough to bother me but I plan on making this my EDC so I will see if it grows on me . 

all in all money well spent!! will be ordering the cool tint next for sure!!!


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 16, 2019)

Warmcopper123 said:


> I dropped mine on basement floor and not a mark....
> ...a distinct rose tint
> ...cool tint next for sure!!!



I think you will enjoy the cool one as EDC. Its closer to daylight CCT, has outstanding CRI, and looks "white" during the day.
imo the Warm one is best for nighttime. For me, during the day it looks too "warm" and not "as bright" as the 5600k

Glad you find the finish durable, there is no official word what thickness type of anodising it is.

Ive read that polishing the reflector will produce a hotspot, more throw, and more brightness. Personally, I really like the almost complete absence of a hotspot.

My order for Red and Blue is in transit, so far it has taken 9 days from time of ordering to reaching California, much faster than the first ones I ordered, that took 32 days to reach me.

Some good news about the clips too:


djozz said:


> And I'm happy to report that they managed to sort out the clip, it is a new, well-fitting clip, not made out of cheese, and I find the stiffness precisely right.



Most people have no idea how good the Beam and CRI is on these Yuji LEDs, but I do.
It puts a smile on my face to share and gift these Floody little High CRI Lights.
Great little hat lamps too, thanks to the reversible pocket clip design.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 16, 2019)

Ran one of my C01's through the washing machine; not on purpose. No problems

Bill


----------



## Burgess (Jan 16, 2019)

Very interesting thread here !

Thank you, EVERYONE, 
for your comments and postings !

lovecpf


Tell me --

Anyone try it with an Energizer L92 Lithium ?


(Yes -- I saw factory specs say 1.6v maximum)


----------



## Burgess (Jan 16, 2019)

One more question, if I may . . . .


This is PURE FLOOD, correct ?

How does this compare to the
47's P0 stainless-steel flashlight,
in terms of beam ?


I find THAT to be quite useless !
:-\


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 16, 2019)

Received my Red and Blue versions today, that I had ordered on 12/28. That shipping time definitely beat the first order, which took a month and a week to arrive. But I have all four that I have ordered, all with very strong clips, and am completely happy with all of them.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 17, 2019)

Burgess, I know that someone has run the Energizer lithium primaries in these, it is fine. Just no 3.7 Volt Li-Ion!

The beam is very floody. The LED has basically no focus, but these are the wide, 60 degree beam angle. So that means some of the light is hitting the bare aluminum "reflector". Depending how flat, or shiny that is, the lights will have some hotspot. My cool lights vary quite a bit this way, while my warm samples are very consistent with a very mild hotspot, in between the extremes of the cool lights. You can have some control by either polishing the reflector for more hotspot and overall output, or blacking it out for a pure "mule".

Either way, with this few lumens and only marginal collimation, it does not throw very far. I don't own any of the P0 lights, so I can't say for sure, but I think the beam may be even wider on those, closer to a true "mule". On the plus side, around the house at night it is plenty of throw to navigate. I would not be so pleased walking in the woods, where I like to be able to see clearly a little further ahead. Hey, give it a try, they are not pricey, and the high CRI is B-E-A-Utiful! You will surely find a use for one or more.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 17, 2019)

imo the Yuji LED lens is Aspheric, and I personally find that more useful than a mule.

l-r Aspheric lens, 47s Mule, Sofirn C01






l-r Aspheric, Sofirn, Mule










imo the Yuji LED is fantastic indoors, and at close range 
I do not consider it an outdoor walking light, but it does work great for seeing food while sitting at a picnic table


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 17, 2019)

Being aspherical isn't a matter of opinion. Regardless, most LEDs like an XPL probably has a 135 degree emission arc versus the 60 degree the particular Yuji used has. Since the LED sticks out a bit anyways compared to what we normally think you end up with it being a near mule with a minor reflection behind it.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, I just ordered one of these in 3200K to try because it cost me $4.50 lol. I don't see these knocking my Nichia 219B SW40 powered Astrolux A01 and Zebralight SC64c off my nightstand but hey, a flashaholic can have 3 bedside table lights no😂.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 17, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Well, I just ordered one of these in 3200K to try because it cost me $4.50 lol. I don't see these knocking my Nichia 219B SW40 powered Astrolux A01 and Zebralight SC64c off my nightstand but hey, a flashaholic can have 3 bedside table lights no[emoji23].



Until your astrolux A01 randomly quits working and the replacement that comes in doesn’t work either. 🙁 I’ll take a sofirn over those any day. Jon_slider is right, these are an excellent cheap indoor use light. I also use mine to walk down my driveway almost every night. With dark adapted eyes they are plenty.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you, everyone !

Just placed my order.

Now -- the LONNNG WAIT begins . . . . .



_


----------



## Tachead (Jan 17, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> Until your astrolux A01 randomly quits working and the replacement that comes in doesn’t work either. 🙁 I’ll take a sofirn over those any day. Jon_slider is right, these are an excellent cheap indoor use light. I also use mine to walk down my driveway almost every night. With dark adapted eyes they are plenty.



Sorry to hear you had some troubles. I have more then one A01 and honestly they have been quite reliable for me(I do have the original "good" ones though). I have been using the same one almost everyday for 2 years now and it still works perfectly as does the other one I use less often. I don't doubt this Sofirn will generally hold up to punishment better though due to its potting and lack of lens. But, that's not what I buy lights like this for anyway. If I need reliability I will chose a Surefire, Malkoff, HDS, Elzetta, Oveready, Peak, etc not a $5 Chinese discount store light. I do look forward to trying this light though as I have yet to try a high CRI Yuji and haven't owned a 5mm LED powered light in many, many years(none of which were even close to high CRI). I will report my impressions when it arrives in three months lol.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Jan 17, 2019)

Just received mine recently. First impression of the quality is decent, though there is a bit of anodization chipped off with one of them. The clip on mine seems to be tough, so I guess the batch I get is the proper one.


Upon lighting it up, the color temperature of the 5600K Yuji looks cooler than my Fenix E05 Cree xp-e, and there is a bit of purple tint at the center of the hotspot. Though the purple tint is present, it is still miles better than the Nichia gs purple tinted 5mm LED. Though I have to say the color temperature is cooler than expected. One thing for sure though is its high CRI. The red seems to stand out even under this slight purple tint cool LED. How cool that sounds? 


For the 3200K version, it appears orange-ish at first sight. The tint of this version is more uniform though. Not sure how I'm gonna like this during the dark night since I'm a 4000K neutral guy. Will have to use it longer to see. The brightness is definitely a bit lower than the cool white version.


For brightness, I will say it is definitely usable indoor. It is brighter than expected. I haven't tested it outdoor but I guess it would light up the path in front just fine. No mega lumens but should get the job done.


Regarding the emitter, I find it weird as well. At first sight, I thought Sofirn sent me the wrong lights as I ordered 2 cool and 1 warm. I thought the received lights were 1 cool 2 warm instead. But upon inserting the battery and light it up, it turned out to be correct lights received. The phospor of the 5600K emmiter looks kinda orange yet the phosphor of the 3200K looks pale green? Normally it is supposed to be reversed isn't it? The more orange the phospor on the LED, the thicker it is and the warmer it will be. But things seems to be reversed in Yuji 5mm emitter? Perhaps their technology is different?




Bigburly912 said:


> Until your astrolux A01 randomly quits working and the replacement that comes in doesn’t work either.  I’ll take a sofirn over those any day. Jon_slider is right, these are an excellent cheap indoor use light. I also use mine to walk down my driveway almost every night. With dark adapted eyes they are plenty.



Hah, so you have bad astrolux A01 as well? I have 2 and 1 is good while the other just doesn't work properly. Sometimes it lights up and sometimes it doesn't. When it doesn't, the battery will get hot. I think maybe the board is weak and the spring is strong, causing the battery to squeeze the board "contact" each other internally causing a short circuit. I have to admit though the tint from these A01 is among the best from the Nichia 219b.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 17, 2019)

I too noticed the phosphor on my 3200K doesn't look as orangish as expected. I wonder if these don't use the usual blue LED under the phosphor?


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 17, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> I too noticed the phosphor on my 3200K doesn't look as orangish as expected. I wonder if these don't use the usual blue LED under the phosphor?


BC series=blue LED
VTC series=violet LED

Right on Yuji's site. These 5mm are all BC series


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 17, 2019)

not what I expected, I dont know why






it took just 11 days from time of ordering until I received these 2. Postman said the package "would not scan", but he had it in the back of his truck today, and handed it over, instead of taking it back to the office like he did yesterday. it scanned fine when he handed it to me...

anyway, observations
the reflector cone has been polished more than the black ones I got from the first batch, 





so now there is more of a hotspot





clips are solid


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 18, 2019)

I’m 12 days in and mine are stuck in “despatch” in China. That’s ok, I’m patient.


----------



## flatline (Jan 18, 2019)

What kind of run-time do we expect from one of these with an alkaline AAA?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 18, 2019)

l-r 3200k Yuji head, Fenix E01 head





lights off, under UV:





lights on, under incandescent:





My favorite is the 5600k Yuji.




flatline said:


> What kind of run-time do we expect from one of these with an alkaline AAA?


see post 31

And here is a review with runtime on Eneloop


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hugh Johnson said:


> I’m 12 days in and mine are stuck in “despatch” in China. That’s ok, I’m patient.



That's exactly where my blue 5600K is at. Judging ftom my last order, you aren't going to see any updates until they reach your country.

The one I ordered for my Mom a few days after mine however has already reached Chicago and should be here Tuesday. Figures.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Jan 19, 2019)

I've compared the light of 5600K version to the Eagtac D25A with X-PG cool version, and sure the yellow color pops out more with the Yuji beam. 😀 Though when compared to the 5700K Fenix HL10 2016, the Yuji obviously looks cooler, at around 6500K I'd say. :duh2: The hotspot is present so it has a little bit of throw. Very good flood to throw ratio brightness.



jon_slider said:


> not what I expected, I dont know why



Back then when I saw your post I thought you had it reversed. Now that I see it for myself, I get what you mean. Even the UV proves that theres not much warm phospor in that 3200K emitter. Even if it is using blue light, I doubt it would be any ordinary blue light. Or perhaps there's something extra in between the blue light and phospor?



Hugh Johnson said:


> I’m 12 days in and mine are stuck in “despatch” in China. That’s ok, I’m patient.



Hmm, I guess it might take longer than usual since it's close to Chinese New Year now. There might lotsa parcels stacked at their sorting center now. Patience is virtue.



jon_slider said:


> lights off, under UV:



This looks as if the Nichia GS in the E01 is "immune" to the UV. No glow at all.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 19, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> And here is a review with runtime on Eneloop



I've been looking for a review, thanks for sharing this, jon


----------



## Grijon (Jan 19, 2019)

I got mine today and first impressions are very favorable.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 19, 2019)

I was just over at our favorite auction site, and for giggles, did a search for 'Sofirn C01'. Lo and behold, there were several of the black one available, with prices ranging from $10 to $15, most with free shipping. It would be interesting to find out how they got a hold of so many so quickly.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 19, 2019)

I literally though about buying 100 of each flavor and selling on fleabay when they first became available. Wouldn’t have been hard to do. I’d say that’s what that seller did.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 21, 2019)

Finally broke down and ordered a couple 5600k versions. This way I can further comment with first hand experience with the product.


----------



## phosphor22 (Jan 21, 2019)

Got one of each version -- I must say I really like this light. The 3200 is perfect for night when you do not want to encounter blueish tints and need a handful of lumens to light the way.
This particular 3200K also happened to hit the 3200k Yuji 5mm LED tint lottery for me. Just luck I reckon.


----------



## ecallahan (Jan 21, 2019)

I received the 5600 version and I am really impressed so far. I then ordered a red and blue one in each (3200/5600). Great lights especially for the price.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Jan 21, 2019)

The more I look at the 3200K led, the more I suspect there is something below the phospor. Upon close inspection, it seems to me that there is something red-dish below the phospor. Perhaps that explains the low quantity of phospor used to achieve the warm tint. Ideas?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 22, 2019)

LED_Power_Forums said:


> The more I look at the 3200K led, the more I suspect there is something below the phospor. Upon close inspection, it seems to me that there is something red-dish below the phospor. Perhaps that explains the low quantity of phospor used to achieve the warm tint. Ideas?



Or perhaps what we see at the top of the cavity is not the phosphor, but a diffusor material applied on top of the phosphor.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 22, 2019)

iamlucky13 said:


> Or perhaps what we see at the top of the cavity is not the phosphor, but a diffusor material applied on top of the phosphor.



Hmm....on Yuji's site they say/show their BC series emitters using red+green phosphors. Am I misinterpreting that or are they using red and green phospors instead of yellow and that's wh6 it has that cloudy layer, to blend them?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 22, 2019)

My Mom's blue 5600K just got here earlier tonight. Man that blue is beautiful, the pictures do not do it justice at all. The clip seems fine, but isn't as rigid as my black 3200K's clip. The reflector is quite polished and the beam has a very distinct, undeniable HOTSPOT  that about the same size as some of my other XP-G2/219 based AAA lights and in my opinion, seems much more usable than the beam profile on my 3200K.

I'll give more impressions once my 5600K gets here, hopefully tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 22, 2019)

Got mine also. Both nice tints, more flood on the dimmer 3200. 

I didn’t realize that they don’t have a lens or separate reflector. Interesting design.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 22, 2019)

Hugh Johnson said:


> Got mine also. Both nice tints, more flood on the dimmer 3200.
> 
> I didn’t realize that they don’t have a lens or separate reflector. Interesting design.



congrats on your High CRI Lights!
a couple other people were suprised there was no lens, maybe because they dont know what a Fenix E01 looks like, and maybe because the photos of the Sofirn C01 are unclear..

in any case, there IS a light that uses the Yuji LED, with a lens, see this thread


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 23, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> Hmm....on Yuji's site they say/show their BC series emitters using red+green phosphors. Am I misinterpreting that or are they using red and green phospors instead of yellow and that's wh6 it has that cloudy layer, to blend them?



They mix the different phosphors together to apply to the LED, and the result usually seems to be an orangish-yellow color when the LED is not on, depending on the target CCT and CRI.


----------



## djozz (Jan 26, 2019)

I hardly ever visit CPF (sorry about that, I can't handle 2 forums) but enjoyed this thread about the C01. It is clear that the Yuji 5mm led has more of a reputation over here than on the other side.


Ishango said:


> So mine came in today. My 10yo daughter has seen the video this thread started with (and since it was in Dutch fully understood it as well). So first thing she asked was "Can I throw it?". "Uhm, yes you can" . So she tested it out a bit. Also took it with her in the bathtub. It's waterproof for sure. So great little light added to the collection. Might have to order another one... or two or ...


I'm truly sorry that my (8 yr old) son has taught your daughter how to behave violently against flashlights


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 26, 2019)

Where do we order these?


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 26, 2019)

AliExpress is carrying them. A quick Google search should turn it up. The current price is $7.55. That's where I got mine.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 26, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> AliExpress is carrying them. A quick Google search should turn it up. The current price is $7.55. That's where I got mine.



Also, there are 2 seperate listings one for the black body, another for blue and red.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 27, 2019)

djozz said:


> I'm truly sorry that my (8 yr old) son has taught your daughter how to behave violently against flashlights


I must admit that I also thought that the video was of Jon's Daughter.
P


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Ordered 1 of each received 2 3200's LOL. Dang it man. Nice little lights.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 28, 2019)

I know the magnet is 5mm, anyone know how thick the magnet needs to be?


----------



## thslw8jg (Jan 28, 2019)

5mm dia x 3mm thick


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 28, 2019)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ordered 1 of each received 2 3200's LOL. Dang it man. Nice little lights.



Send Sofirn a message on Ali, I'm sure they'll help you.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 28, 2019)

thslw8jg said:


> 5mm dia x 3mm thick



Thank you



defloyd77 said:


> Send Sofirn a message on Ali, I'm sure they'll help you.



Will do thanks.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 28, 2019)

Got mine today. Took 18 days. Not bad. Build on the light seems great. No way this is high CRI. color rendering on mine sucks IMHO. Tint is very blue. Oh well, it was a curiosity purchase. Not like it was going to knock my Aeon MKIII or rev. 4 Maratac AAA brass out of my pocket. I'll find a use for it I'm sure.


----------



## xevious (Jan 28, 2019)

thslw8jg said:


> 5mm dia x 3mm thick


Thanks!
I ordered one. Went with 5600k, as the 3200k looks too dim. Also, couldn't resist picking up a Jetbeam Jet-U. That's an even better deal.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> Got mine today. Took 18 days. Not bad. Build on the light seems great. No way this is high CRI. color rendering on mine sucks IMHO. Tint is very blue. Oh well, it was a curiosity purchase. Not like it was going to knock my Aeon MKIII or rev. 4 Maratac AAA brass out of my pocket. I'll find a use for it I'm sure.



Interesting. Seems like you're the first and only person so far that thinks the beam is blue and not high CRI. Not sure what to tell you in all honesty. Perhaps you got a light with an emitter that never should have made it through quality control? All I can tell you is my 5600K is not at all bluish and colors illuminated with it are quite vivid.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 29, 2019)

Got mine yesterday, the tint is very warm as I expected. Build quality seems very good as well, I’m considering getting a different model, but I just don’t know enough about this brands longevity.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2019)

me too. with help from CPF BLF it's a great help ahead on a better build.



Tribull said:


> Got mine yesterday, the tint is very warm as I expected. Build quality seems very good as well, I’m considering getting a different model, but I just don’t know enough about this brands longevity.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 29, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> Interesting. Seems like you're the first and only person so far that thinks the beam is blue and not high CRI. Not sure what to tell you in all honesty. Perhaps you got a light with an emitter that never should have made it through quality control? All I can tell you is my 5600K is not at all bluish and colors illuminated with it are quite vivid.



The bluish tint doesn't bother me. It is 5600k after all and it's just a cheapie light. I did expect better color rendition though. Compared to my Aeon MKIII and Maratac AAA , both with nichia 219 high CRI emitters this isn't even in the same area code as far as color rendering is concerned. I'll do some comparison pics later this evening.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> ...Seems like you're the first and only person so far that thinks the beam is blue and not high CRI...All I can tell you is my 5600K is not at all bluish and colors illuminated with it are quite vivid.





JWRitchie76 said:


> The bluish tint doesn't bother me. It is 5600k after all and it's just a cheapie light. I did expect better color rendition though...



Tint is tint though we all see it differently. I can't speak to the CRI, but anything over 5000k is blue to my eyes and this 5600k Yuji is no exception.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2019)

I've been using mine every night since I got them, one of each tint.

So far they've been outstanding and I am thoroughly impressed.

I'm looking forward to seeing how they stand up in the long run.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 29, 2019)

Grijon said:


> Tint is tint though we all see it differently. I can't speak to the CRI, but anything over 5000k is blue to my eyes and this 5600k Yuji is no exception.


You are correct and I tried to make that distinction in my previous 2 posts. Fortunately I have two really great CRI EDC lights to directly compare it to. Mine is not that great for CRI honestly. I mean, yea, it's a huge improvement over a ARC AAA or Fenix E01 for CRI. I'm not completely disappointed in it, seriously it's an $8 flashlight. It's worth owning a few and stashing for emergencies.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2019)

Grijon said:


> Tint is tint though we all see it differently. I can't speak to the CRI, but anything over 5000k is blue to my eyes and this 5600k Yuji is no exception.



It's kind of funny to me as I felt the same way about anything over 5000K, but I was really pleasantly surprised at the contradiction of light this thing put out. It's cool, but has a strange warmth to it. 

The best test for the CRI is checking out skin tones and this light really does accentuate subtle differences.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 29, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> You are correct and I tried to make that distinction in my previous 2 posts. Fortunately I have two really great CRI EDC lights to directly compare it to. Mine is not that great for CRI honestly. I mean, yea, it's a huge improvement over a ARC AAA or Fenix E01 for CRI. I'm not completely disappointed in it, seriously it's an $8 flashlight. It's worth owning a few and stashing for emergencies.



Are you expecting colors to look like they do with your 4000k nichias? A high CRI 5600k light will look different than 4000k and be correct. CRI is measured against a color temp not an absolute truth. Else you have a defective light.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> You are correct and I tried to make that distinction in my previous 2 posts. Fortunately I have two really great CRI EDC lights to directly compare it to. Mine is not that great for CRI honestly. I mean, yea, it's a huge improvement over a ARC AAA or Fenix E01 for CRI. I'm not completely disappointed in it, seriously it's an $8 flashlight. It's worth owning a few and stashing for emergencies.


I think you and I are almost entirely in agreement, though I may not have successfully expressed that in my post that quoted you: I think these lights are great, especially for the money, and that everyone -flashaholic or not- could definitely use one 

Though if someone sees "high CRI" and thinks "not-blue" they will be disappointed with the 5600.



defloyd77 said:


> It's kind of funny to me as I felt the same way about anything over 5000K, but I was really pleasantly surprised at the contradiction of light this thing put out. It's cool, but has a strange warmth to it...


I _HATE_ cool white and don't usually buy anything over 4000k, but this is the least-offensive cool white I've ever seen; the fact that I'm actually using the cool Sofirn is a testament to that


----------



## xevious (Jan 29, 2019)

Grijon said:


> I _HATE_ cool white and don't usually buy anything over 4000k, but this is the least-offensive cool white I've ever seen; the fact that I'm actually using the cool Sofirn is a testament to that


Nice to hear that.  I felt the 3200k was too warm... and with 5600k being brighter at no extra power expense, seemed the sensible way to go for a light such as this -- low lumens available for long, long periods of time.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 29, 2019)

I got trits curing in the sun with Norland on my 2 samples, and 20 5mm x 3mm magnets on the way from Ebay LOL.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sorry. Been a long and very cold day! So the Aeon MKIII on medium, Maratac AAA on low and C02 are all approx. the same lumens. Maratac is actually only like 5 lumens but med is 40 so I went with low on that light. Aeon on top, Maratac middle and C02 bottom. C02 is good but not great compared to the others IMO. For an $8 flashlight though. It's great!


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 29, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> with nichia 219 high CRI emitters this isn't even in the same area code as far as color rendering



Maratac for a time used the N219b 4000k, now they use the N219c 4000k (the red bar got shorter)





The Yuji LED has much higher CRI overall including much higher red output than the nichias





if you can find a CRI spectrum for the LED in the Aeon, please share

I appreciate you taking the time to share photos. One thing that can help make photos apples to apples is to
Use the same white balance setting for each photo

High CRI is most notable in the Red rendering. Low CRI leds are good at producing green, yellow and blue, but very very bad at producing red

with respect, some feedback on your photos
1. it would seem important to have a control shot, showing the colors in natural daylight
2. your muyshondt seems to make the red very brown (I bet it has a shorter red bar on a spectrum chart)
3. your Maratac makes the red nice and bright (is that a 219b or 219c?)
4. your C01 is not aimed at the red bar, and or the lighting is too dim for your camera setting to capture the colors the C01 is capable of.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 29, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> Maratac for a time used the N219b 4000k, now they use the N219c 4000k (the red bar got shorter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. It's my galaxy cell phone camera. Same settings for all 3 pics. Maratac is a v4 brass. That C01 pic is pretty dang perfect to how my eye sees colors with the C01 in person. No trickery or manipulation of settings in any of the pics.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jon, you might get this one. Let us play guess the emitter. Since this is the C01 thread I will give you two hints. The settings are locked between shots. The other hint is one of these is a C01.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 30, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> No trickery or manipulation of settings in any of the pics.


I did not think you intentionally did anything to alter the images. 

fwiw, I copied your images, no color editing, just copy paste:




they each look very different, and for sure the C01 looks unimpressive

this is what my iPhone sees with my 5600k C01:





and with my Fenix E01:





I find the C01 impressive!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 30, 2019)

I really hope that that's just a bad LED and not Sofirn pulling some bait and switch BS.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jan 30, 2019)

been clipped to pocket for a cpl weeks . all is good. finish isn't even wearing on the split ring hole yet. 

using around the house its plenty bright enough .out doors its limited. but for me same as E01 this is the light that gets me to a bigger light if needed. 

Best buy of the year so far!! worth every penny!!


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Jan 30, 2019)

JWRitchie76 said:


> The bluish tint doesn't bother me. It is 5600k after all and it's just a cheapie light. I did expect better color rendition though. Compared to my Aeon MKIII and Maratac AAA , both with nichia 219 high CRI emitters this isn't even in the same area code as far as color rendering is concerned. I'll do some comparison pics later this evening.



I have 2 5600K version and 1 3200K version. I have compared the 5600K version to my Fenix HL10 which is spec to harbour Philip 5700K LED. The 5600K C01 looks cooler than the 5700K HL10. When compared side by side with my Eagletac D25A with cool XP-G, they closely resembled each other tint wise. So I'd say the 5600K version is more like 6500K in reality. :duh2: There is also slight purple tint at the center and a warmer corona around. :shrug: The 3200K version is more uniform though. In my case, I find the 3200K version more appealing. 

Even though the 5600K version is a bit too cool for my liking, the CRI it shows is still better than the cool Eagtac D25A. If the purple tint is absent from the C01 you guys have, then I'd guess the issue might be the inconsistency with Yuji's manufacturing. Is it really not as cool as 6500K?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 30, 2019)

LED_Power_Forums said:


> I have 2 5600K version and 1 3200K version. I have compared the 5600K version to my Fenix HL10 which is spec to harbour Philip 5700K LED. The 5600K C01 looks cooler than the 5700K HL10. When compared side by side with my Eagletac D25A with cool XP-G, they closely resembled each other tint wise. So I'd say the 5600K version is more like 6500K in reality. :duh2: There is also slight purple tint at the center and a warmer corona around. :shrug: The 3200K version is more uniform though. In my case, I find the 3200K version more appealing.
> 
> Even though the 5600K version is a bit too cool for my liking, the CRI it shows is still better than the cool Eagtac D25A. If the purple tint is absent from the C01 you guys have, then I'd guess the issue might be the inconsistency with Yuji's manufacturing. Is it really not as cool as 6500K?



The beam on mine is quite even as far as tint goes, no purple at all. Comparing it to my 3 5000K Nichias, the Yuji doesn't look too far off.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 30, 2019)

Emitters are not always an exact temperature guys, they are binned in a range. I don't how tight Yuji's bins are but, with Cree the range is 200-300 Kelvin I believe(don't feel like looking up the exact amount lol). So, just because a manufacturer tells you a light comes with a certain temperature emitter does no always mean it will be exactly that. There is often a bit of a CCT lottery in addition to the tint lottery.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 30, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Emitters are not always an exact temperature guys, they are binned in a range. I don't how tight Yuji's bins are but, with Cree the range is 200-300 Kelvin I believe(don't feel like looking up the exact amount lol). So, just because a manufacturer tells you a light comes with a certain temperature emitter does no always mean it will be exactly that. There is often a bit of a CCT lottery in addition to the tint lottery.



I have 4 total, 2 in each CCT. These are all from the initial November 22. I can confirm variance. They dont seem to be too bad though and are close to spec. I am not sure if Sofirn disclosed what tint bins they received or if they are all from the same bin


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 30, 2019)

The datasheet for the Yuji 5mm specifies 3050K to 3350K for the warm and 5300K to 5900K for the daylight version.

If you ended up with a 5900K Yuji and compared it to a Phillips that is nominally 5700K, but likewise has a tolerance that put it at 5400K, the Yuji would appear a bit cooler.

Also, I wonder if the interaction with the "reflector" in the C01 could be affecting tint for some people. I know when I swapped a Yuji into an old emergency light with an aspheric lens, I got a rather ugly rainbow in the beam as a result.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 31, 2019)

iamlucky13 said:


> The datasheet for the Yuji 5mm specifies 3050K to 3350K for the warm and 5300K to 5900K for the daylight version.
> 
> If you ended up with a 5900K Yuji and compared it to a Phillips that is nominally 5700K, but likewise has a tolerance that put it at 5400K, the Yuji would appear a bit cooler.
> 
> Also, I wonder if the interaction with the "reflector" in the C01 could be affecting tint for some people. I know when I swapped a Yuji into an old emergency light with an aspheric lens, I got a rather ugly rainbow in the beam as a result.


Thank you iamlucky13. I have looked up the specs for Cree and Nichia multiple times to explain this to people and was just too lazy to go and find Yugi's bin variance lol. I figured it was similar anyway and was right.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, just got my first C01 3200K and I am pretty impressed so far(it's only been 15 minutes lol). Shipping was pretty fast too.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 8, 2019)

Both of my 5600k units arrived the other day. Tints are different between units, as well as hotspot size and definition.

My modded E01 with the 5600k has zero hotspot, so I'm assuming it's just how these were set into the reflector.

I'll play some more in the upcoming days.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 8, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> Both of my 5600k units arrived the other day. Tints are different between units, as well as hotspot size and definition.
> 
> My modded E01 with the 5600k has zero hotspot, so I'm assuming it's just how these were set into the reflector.
> 
> I'll play some more in the upcoming days.



What beam angle is the LED in your E01? Sofirn is using the 60 degree variant in the C01.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> My modded E01 with the 5600k has zero hotspot, so I'm assuming it's just how these were set into the reflector.



congrats.. what color Sofirn bodies did you buy?

imo, the Sofirn w hotspot (the red and blue ones) have more polished reflector than the E01.. so if you rough up the reflector in the Sofirn, to be a bit matte, like the Fenix, the hotspot will go away

ime, the black Sofirn had almost no hotspot, because the reflector was less shiny than the red and blue run



defloyd77 said:


> What beam angle is the LED in your E01? Sofirn is using the 60 degree variant in the C01.



good point! the picture of the box of Yujis on skylumen are 45 degree, and I agree the Sofirn are 60 degree



this_is_nascar said:


> My modded E01 with the 5600k has zero hotspot,



I dont understand why you say the E01 has no hotspot, your photo shows a very large and strong hotspot:


this_is_nascar said:


> Both my 5600k arrived. One on the left, the other on the right and a 5600k modded E01 in the middle.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2019)

double


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> congrats.. what color Sofirn bodies did you buy?
> 
> imo, the Sofirn w hotspot (the red and blue ones) have more polished reflector than the E01.. so if you rough up the reflector in the Sofirn, to be a bit matte, like the Fenix, the hotspot will go away
> 
> ...


Isn't that strange... I wonder if that was supposed to be intentional, the differences in reflectors? Aren't the same LED's being used?


----------



## staticx57 (Feb 8, 2019)

xevious said:


> Isn't that strange... I wonder if that was supposed to be intentional, the differences in reflectors? Aren't the same LED's being used?


Yujis are offered in both 60 and 45 degree beams


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> Yujis are offered in both 60 and 45 degree beams


Thanks.


I just got my Sofirn C01, with 5600k tint. I have to say, it's beautiful. I've got an old L3 Illumination L10 AA with Nichia emitter. Comparing to the C01, the L10 looks greenish. I have an Astrolux S43 with Nichia 219B, and the C01 looks a little cooler in comparison, but nicely so. Just less warmth, but no trace of greenish hues. A very nice neutral-warm beam, exactly what I want for a light like this. I got mine in red and it's a very nice tone, shifted a little towards burgundy.

The lack of a reflector feels odd. Obviously the LED is somewhat protected by the plastic bulb surrounding it and deeply inset. But the reflector is exposed to debris and possible scratching. I wouldn't keychain this light. The clip is on tight, but it does come off without scratching the anodizing. You can't pull it straight off--you have to pull it from the side. And it's a nice design touch that the clip can be reversed for hat brim mounting. But overall, I'm happy that I got this. A very nicely made simplistic backup task light.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2019)

xevious said:


> The lack of a reflector feels odd. ... I wouldn't keychain this light.



I can understand it seems unusual not to have a glass lens over an LED, especially if you have never seen a Fenix E01, nor Arc AAA. 
fwiw, people keychain those without issues. They are rough and tumble lights, if you want them to be 

So glad you enjoy the 5600k High CRI. I think it is an exceptional opportunity to enjoy Cool(er) High CRI, than the typical 4000k N219b and c


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I can understand it seems unusual not to have a glass lens over an LED, especially if you have never seen a Fenix E01, nor Arc AAA.
> fwiw, people keychain those without issues. They are rough and tumble lights, if you want them to be
> 
> So glad you enjoy the 5600k High CRI. I think it is an exceptional opportunity to enjoy Cool(er) High CRI, than the typical 4000k N219b and c


I hear you. I have seen the Fenix E01, but the bezel is really thick... on the C01, it's quite thin, meaning there's less material to "buffer" from things touching the interior. But yeah, I imagine if the reflector does get scratched it won't really show up on the beam. It's quite matte as it is.

Yes, definitely that cooler Hi CRI is nice. I do enjoy the 219B at 4000K, but I think in the C01 it would be a bit dim with it given the driver. How hard can these Yuji Hi CRI emitters be driven? I've not checked into the brand, but would be great if they've got some SMD LED's in Hi CRI as well.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2019)

I agree the C01 cone feels slightly steeper than on the Fenix. I compared mine and the Fenix has a shelf, black arrow, and I agree even though the design change is slight, there is a difference in feel. The C01 also seems to have a thinner outer edge, that feels slightly, but noticeably, sharper when I press my finger on the edge of the bezel.

surprisingly small manufacturing changes, translate to noticeable differences, in the user experience
I like the slighly gentler Fenix feel better. I have delicate hands.. LOL
If Fenix came with Yuji, I would like that too. For me, high cri is first priority.


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> I agree the C01 cone feels slightly steeper than on the Fenix. I compared mine and the Fenix has a shelf, black arrow, and I agree even though the design change is slight, there is a difference in feel. The C01 also seems to have a thinner outer edge. The Sofirn is slightly, but noticeably, sharper when I press my finger on the edge of the bezel.
> 
> surprising such a small manufacturing changes translates to, in the user experience
> I like the slighly gentler Fenix feel better. I have delicate hands.. LOL
> If Fenix came with Yuji, I would like that too. For me, high cri is first priority.


Thanks Jon, excellent comparison photos. You illustrated my point perfectly -- look at all those scratches on the E01 reflector! But you could easily take some micromesh to it and smooth it all out if you really wanted to. Yeah, that edge on the C01 feels a bit pointed. In any case, I'm curious to see if I can find a plastic cap guard for it.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2019)

I dont want the shiny cone that the Sofirn has, I plan to sand it so it looks like the fenix. I want to get rid of the hotspot in the Sofirn. People who like hotspots, will like the red and blue C01s. The black ones were not as shiny, and so had less hotspot, which is one of the things I like about the Yuji LED. It has its own lens built in, and for me, works great with no hotspot.. its the shiny bezel in the new Sofirns, that brought the hotspot along..

choices are good
and take note that Fenix is discontinued, and Sofirn may or may not make more C01s
years from now people will remember this time as the unique point in Cockroach history, when High CRI reached the masses.. LOL


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 10, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> congrats.. what color Sofirn bodies did you buy?
> 
> imo, the Sofirn w hotspot (the red and blue ones) have more polished reflector than the E01.. so if you rough up the reflector in the Sofirn, to be a bit matte, like the Fenix, the hotspot will go away
> 
> ...


A flaw in the picture. No hotspot person. Maybe I should do separate pics.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 10, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> What beam angle is the LED in your E01? Sofirn is using the 60 degree variant in the C01.


No idea....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 10, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> congrats.. what color Sofirn bodies did you buy?
> 
> imo, the Sofirn w hotspot (the red and blue ones) have more polished reflector than the E01.. so if you rough up the reflector in the Sofirn, to be a bit matte, like the Fenix, the hotspot will go away
> 
> ...


Black. Very seldom do I get anything other than black.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 10, 2019)

xevious said:


> How hard can these Yuji Hi CRI emitters be driven? I've not checked into the brand, but would be great if they've got some SMD LED's in Hi CRI as well.



Yuji rates them at 20mA nominal, 30mA max. This appears conservative. The C01 is driven at 25mA.

Djozz tested them ar 50ma for 24 hours in the C01 thread on the other forum. He measured a small output decrease in the first 30 minutes or so, consistent with them warming up, then effectively no change for the rest of the test, so 50mA seems like a safe level for a flashlight. I torture tested one to 160mA, which clearly damaged it. Output stopped increasing at 90mA, so I'd definitely stay below that level. 

Yuji makes a bunch of SMD emitters, but none really ideal for a flashlight. Their 3030 model is the most likely to work, I think. It is rated for around 100 lumens. 

With the Nichia E21a now demonstrated to work in a flashlight application, and even the ultra high CRI Optisolis with certain floody optics, I think those are the best options currently for something with impeccable light quality but more output than these 5mm.

I'm looking forward to trying one of these newer emitters out to compare to the Yuji, which so far are my favorite.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 10, 2019)

The E21a in this thread
Is very similar in beam, tint, and CRI, to the warm Yuji in the Sofirn.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 10, 2019)

My 4000K Jetusolis was shipped a few days ago. I can post a comparison to the 3200K C01 when it arrives if anyone is interested. I can compare a couple of different 219B SW40 R9050 lights too. I don't have any E21a lights unfortunately.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 15, 2019)

Received my order from AliExpress
in 4 weeks, direct from China to USA.

Very Nice little flashlights !

And only cost me $ 7.10 each !

Truly a Bargain


----------



## Nichia! (Feb 15, 2019)

I placed order 2 days ago and I got Message from sofrin telling me it's out of stock and they are preparing to release the C01 pro?? In 2 weeks..

Any idea what's C01 pro?

And can anyone tell me where can find these in black color for the same price?

I ordered 2 in 3200k and 2 in 5600k all in black color


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I placed order 2 days ago and I got Message from sofrin telling me it's out of stock and they are preparing to release the C01 pro?? In 2 weeks..
> 
> Any idea what's C01 pro?
> 
> ...



The furthest I know, the C01 Pro is a 2 mode AAA light with a high CRI SST20 with a 100 lumen high and 3 lumen low.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 15, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> The furthest I know, the C01 Pro is a 2 mode AAA light with a high CRI SST20 with a 100 lumen high and 3 lumen low.


Any idea if it will be potted like the C01? 

I have to say I am loving these little guys. I got 2 3200K so far and was going to order a couple of 5600K but, now I may wait as the pro may be more to my liking for a backup daytime light.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 16, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Any idea if it will be potted like the C01?
> 
> I have to say I am loving these little guys. I got 2 3200K so far and was going to order a couple of 5600K but, now I may wait as the pro may be more to my liking for a backup daytime light.



Not sure if they'll be potted or not. It'd be pretty nice if they will be, but I have a feeling they probably wont be. I'll check over on BLF if there's any further info.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> Not sure if they'll be potted or not. It'd be pretty nice if they will be, but I have a feeling they probably wont be. I'll check over on BLF if there's any further info.



Ok, thanks defloyd👍.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> I placed order 2 days ago and I got Message from sofrin telling me it's out of stock and they are preparing to release the C01 pro?? In 2 weeks..
> 
> Any idea what's C01 pro?
> 
> ...



The color anodized version is still listed as in stock, but unfortunately, it looks like the black version is sold out. I'm not sure if there are going to be any more made with the Yuji 5mm.

As far as I know, Sofirn's Ali Express page is the only place they can be ordered from.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 18, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Ok, thanks defloyd.



Not much else is known either there either. Sofirn's teaser pics aren't there anymore either, not that that means anything though.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> Not much else is known either there either. Sofirn's teaser pics aren't there anymore either, not that that means anything though.


Well, I guess we will have to wait and see. Thanks again👍.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 18, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Well, I guess we will have to wait and see. Thanks again.



You're welcome.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Feb 25, 2019)

still EDC'ng my black C01 every day . dropped twice no damage. love the warm beam. a slight bit of wear at the split ring barley noticeable. 

great light worth every penny!!!!


----------



## Tachead (Feb 25, 2019)

Yep, these are no longer available in black 5600K Yuji... Bummer😔.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 25, 2019)

2 slight used ones going on CPF FB !.



Tachead said:


> Yep, these are no longer available in black 5600K Yuji... Bummer.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 25, 2019)

neutralwhite said:


> 2 slight used ones going on CPF FB !.



Thanks man👍.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 9, 2019)

The C01 Pro, now called C01S, is now up on Ali's site. Unfortunately (in my opinion) it has a high-low UI.


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 9, 2019)

I ordered a couple of the C01S...interested to see how the SST20 4000k looks. Advertised to be 95 CRI....


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Mar 9, 2019)

High, low,
No go. 

Low, high,
Lets try.


----------



## tech25 (Mar 10, 2019)

I did order one but I will end up just using the high mode. I think it’s kind of silly to have to go high first- ruin your dark adapted vision and then go to low.


----------



## xevious (Mar 10, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> The C01 Pro, now called C01S, is now up on Ali's site. Unfortunately (in my opinion) it has a high-low UI.


Bugger! Didn't they make the C01 based on community wants/desires? High-Low flies right in the face of it. Daft.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2019)

So Disappointing !
< sigh >


" no memory function and default brightness is High mode. "


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 10, 2019)

tech25 said:


> high first- ruin your dark adapted vision and then go to low.



congrats!
I hope you enjoy it
I prefer HL of 20 High, .2 Low, but, nobody listens to me

given the c01s is what it is, I would just turn the light on against my leg, or close my eyes for the first mode, when I want the second mode

but, imo "dark adapted vision" is not really relevant.. I dont say this because of you, lots of people use the term.

If Im in the dark, and I cant see.. I use a flashlight.
preserving the ability to _not see_ in the dark, is not useful to me ;-)


----------



## tech25 (Mar 10, 2019)

For a bedside light, high and then low doesn’t work. The point is not to have something thrown at me when I use a flashlight in the middle of the night.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 10, 2019)

tech25 said:


> For a bedside light



I agree
for a bedside light, even 3 lumens is too much for me, in fact, even 0.1 is more than I need

for bedside, I prefer 0.05 or less
other lights I use, that go that low are the Thrunite Ti3, and Jetbeam RRT-01 which has the lowest low of ANY light I know

The C01 and C01s are not suitable for me, when waking in the dark

other lights that have less than 3 lumen lows include the Olights with 0.5 lows, and the Folomov with a 2 lumen low


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 10, 2019)

And now we know why Sofirn probably didn't consult the forums when deciding on the UI/outputs of the C01S lol.


----------



## xevious (Mar 10, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> And now we know why Sofirn probably didn't consult the forums when deciding on the UI/outputs of the C01S lol.


They will likely not see the spike of sales like they did with the C01... and it will be telling enough, that maybe they might think about reprogramming it.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Mar 10, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> but, imo "dark adapted vision" is not really relevant.. I dont say this because of you, lots of people use the term.
> 
> If Im in the dark, and I cant see.. I use a flashlight.
> preserving the ability to _not see_ in the dark, is not useful to me ;-)



If I have even partially dark adapted vision, 2 lumens will appear surprisingly bright. Flashing 100+ lumens first can and will ruin that dark adapted vision, and now 2 lumens doesn’t look nearly as bright, and I can’t see as well with those 2 lumens. It’s not just about being able to see or not being able to see in the dark. It’s about how well you can see with a given amount of light. I agree putting high first belongs on “tactical” lights. Not only for the dark adapted vision argument, but for battery life as well. Even a brief use of full power takes a hit on batteries. Using low to preserve your battery doesn’t work as well when you have to go through high to get there.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 10, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> congrats!
> I hope you enjoy it
> I prefer HL of 20 High, .2 Low, but, nobody listens to me
> 
> ...



There are varying degrees of "can't see". Also variances among ages. Dark adaption is 100% relevent. If your eyes are adapted to where 3 lumens is perfect, why make them adapt to a sub-optimal, h8gher setting?


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 10, 2019)

I just realized, Im getting offtopic. I think I should only talk about the C01 in this thread.

Could someone please start a separate thread for the C01s?


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 11, 2019)

And yet the majority of Massdrop purchasers wanted LMH for the Massdrop version of the Tools.

As for me, since I live on the edge of the commercial district, and thus have almost a dozen all night lights shining in my windows, even through the drapes, low light adaptation is not really possible. As such, the C01 works just fine for me.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 11, 2019)

Timothybil said:


> ... low light adaptation is not really possible. As such, the C01 works just fine for me.



Which CCT of C01 do you like to use?

I like the 3200k C01 at night, 
I like the 5600k C01 during the day.


----------



## xevious (Mar 11, 2019)

Looking at the beam shots, I felt the 3200k was too dim. I went with the 5600k and I really like it. More neutral than cool. Glued a little magnet in the tail socket that works fairly well. Waiting for a trit vial. Bought it more for backup purposes. I recently picked up a Lumintop Geek that has a fabulous set of 2 modes, one that works so well as a warm Hi CRI late night wanderer. I like the feel of it in hand. Nothing to roll away, too.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 11, 2019)

I just received a 3200k Red Sofirn C01. It took 13 days.
The reflector on the Red body w 3200k is very shiny, and creates a large hotspot. My blue 5600k also has a shiny reflector and a hotspot.










xevious said:


> Looking at the beam shots, I felt the 3200k was too dim.


Yes, the warmer LED is less bright.
The 3200k measures 7.3 lumens, the 5600k measures 11 lumens on my meter.

next I sanded the reflector on the 3200k, and it made the lumens drop to 6.3. I like it better because it got rid of most of the hotspot, and I sanded both the reflector and the LED on the blue 5600k, and lumens dropped to 7.6, but still did not fully eliminate the hotspot.





Color Temperature also makes a big difference in how the light "feels". The warm one is more relaxing, and in full darkness I prefer warmer CCT. While during the day I prefer the Cooler CCT, which feels too cold, to me, in full darkness.

I prefer the 3200 for nightstand, and prefer the 5600 for keyring.


Received two Black Sofirn C01 5600k. It took 14 days. One has a more shiny reflector than the other. The shinier one has a more noticeable hotspot and measures 9.0 lumens. The less shiny has less hotspot and measures 8.5 lumens. Both lights tested with the same Eneloop that was at 1.29v. With an Ultimate Lithium, each light goes up by 0.3 lumens.

the light on the right has the shinier reflector





All the Sofirn and the Fenix E01 will work as Lego:





and fwiw, all the pocket clips are hard, not bendy. In fact, they break when I try to pull them off by putting a cloth under the blade. The way to remove the pocket clip without breakage is to push on the part that is clipped around the body. I used the end of a sharpie. However, the clip broke when I tried to put it on the other end. After that I succeeded in flipping the clip on the second light.. I was more careful when pushing it on:


----------



## xevious (Mar 12, 2019)

^ Thanks, Jon. Great Lego display!


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words xevious

fwiw, there are some Red 3200k C01 still available. PM me if you have questions.

Its not every day that you can experience a warm white High CRI Yuji for less than the cost of a burger and fries 

The same Yuji LED is available in a Fenix E01 from Skylumen, or in a McGizmo Titanium Sapphire. 
They must know something.

It is a very special LED, usually only available in a custom light. I highly recommend you try one. 

If you dont like it, let me know if you need my mailing address, they make great gifts... LOL
On a more serious note, I just gave away my two Black 5600k.. 

Im in love with my Red 3200k, after dark.
Bear in mind my house has 3000k incandescent lighting.. which goes really well w 3200k Yuji LEDs

I still love the 5600k more, during the day.. Both is Better ;-)


----------



## Burgess (Mar 13, 2019)

This little flashlight is
*Definitely* something worth getting !


In *BOTH* tints !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 13, 2019)

I have been enjoying my narrow angle 3200K Yugi AAA direct drive Dorcy modded pen light for ever a year now and have to agree it is worth having indeed. I use it every night and in fact is my most used light. 

When my C01 order arrives I will have a total of 5 of these. Surprisingly, 4 of them will be the 5600K, only 1 is the 3200K.

"Why would this be if I am such a fan of the warmer tint" you say? 

The answer is the 35% greater output is to be had with the 5600K tint version with no compromise to battery life. The common consent in my family is that the 5600K tint is better and brighter so that is what they get. I have to admit though, for a cooler tint it doesn't bother me at all due to the high CRI (unlike the nauseating tint of the E01). I will not hesitate to use it for any activity it can provide illumination. 

The lower output 3200K will be mine alone to appreciate, which is fine by me. For pre-sleep and late night navigating, the calming, soothing, incandescent-like glow that the 3200K tint is my preference by quite a large margin.


----------



## GoVegan (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry, I can't go back through all the posts here and on BLF (read most of it ages ago), but does anyone know if Sofirn plans to open a store on Amazon?
I'm just not comfortable giving my credit card details to AliExpress, in fact I try to keep these details to as minimal a number of online stores as possible. I should imagine a lot of others feel the same way.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 17, 2019)

GoVegan said:


> Sorry, I can't go back through all the posts here and on BLF (read most of it ages ago), but does anyone know if Sofirn plans to open a store on Amazon?
> I'm just not comfortable giving my credit card details to AliExpress, in fact I try to keep these details to as minimal a number of online stores as possible. I should imagine a lot of others feel the same way.



I think they already have one on Amazon, but not all of their light are sold there.


----------



## GoVegan (Mar 17, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> I think they already have one on Amazon, but not all of their light are sold there.



Thanks, yeah I'm a bit confused about that, after posting my Q I did see one of their support staff's sigs on BLF, but they don't seem to have much listed in the Amazon store.
Well NP I'll wait, I've never been too bothered by my angry purple beam E01 anyway, just thinking I should try a warm C01 at some point, just to make a comparison.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 17, 2019)

GoVegan said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm a bit confused about that, after posting my Q I did see one of their support staff's sigs on BLF, but they don't seem to have much listed in the Amazon store.
> Well NP I'll wait, I've never been too bothered by my angry purple beam E01 anyway, just thinking I should try a warm C01 at some point, just to make a comparison.



The supply is limited and it seems there is only red bodys left on Ali. You may be able to find some on ebay, but expect a price increase.


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 18, 2019)

I ordered 2 black , got an email that they were out of stock. Want to send blue or red. Now I see on tracking that it’s canceled.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 18, 2019)

The listing page for the black anodized version has now been re-appropriated for the C01S (2 mode, SST-20 emitter, same novel tail design).

The listing page for the color anodized versions says "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"

It appears to me that the short production history of the Yuji-equipped Sofirn C01 has ended.


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 18, 2019)

Am looking for 2 of these in black color and 3200k temp..


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 20, 2019)

My shipment arrived: I have 3 red body and 2 black in 5600K....1 blue body 3200K. 

All the clips are strong, construction and performance is flawless. 

I have no other lights that I aspire to get, every lighting need and want is fulfilled.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 20, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> I have no other lights that I aspire to get, every lighting need and want is fulfilled.



congratulations!
I wish I could say the same


----------



## xevious (Mar 20, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> My shipment arrived: I have 3 red body and 2 black in 5600K....1 blue body 3200K.
> 
> All the clips are strong, construction and performance is flawless.
> 
> I have no other lights that I aspire to get, every lighting need and want is fulfilled.


I still feel like the 5mm LED is openly exposed, especially if pocket carried with keys. Imagine metal keys thrusting and scratching against the LED and the surrounding metal (reflector). The Jetbeam U doesn't have quite as nice a tint, but with 3 modes and a protected emitter, it feels more useful and pocket safe than the C01. I still like this light and happy to have it, but I won't be daily pocket carrying it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 20, 2019)

The led isn’t openly exposed. It has a dome over it


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 20, 2019)

xevious said:


> I still feel like the 5mm LED is openly exposed, especially if pocket carried with keys. Imagine metal keys thrusting and scratching against the LED and the surrounding metal (reflector). The Jetbeam U doesn't have quite as nice a tint, but with 3 modes and a protected emitter, it feels more useful and pocket safe than the C01. I still like this light and happy to have it, but I won't be daily pocket carrying it.



I don't think I have ever seen a post saying their Arc AAA, Fenix E0/E01, Peak Matterhorn, etc has been damaged due to the open design of this kind of 5mm light. You don't get a reputation of being a tough light if that design was a huge achilles heel.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 20, 2019)

If it makes you feel any better people sand these. Your keys won’t hurt it


----------



## archimedes (Mar 20, 2019)

Yeah "keywashing" probably just smooths out the beam, lol


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 20, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Yeah "keywashing" probably just smooths out the beam, lol



I know breathing on it in humid conditions does. The hotspot blends out perfectly once you get some condensation on the reflector!


----------



## xevious (Mar 21, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a post saying their Arc AAA, Fenix E0/E01, Peak Matterhorn, etc has been damaged due to the open design of this kind of 5mm light. You don't get a reputation of being a tough light if that design was a huge achilles heel.


I think the Peak and Arc lights are quite a bit more durable. The thing is, with these really inexpensive lights, we don't know how well anchored everything is inside. To keep costs so low, there may have been corners cut that weren't in the likes of far more expensive Arc & Peak lights. In any case, it'll be interesting to see images of C01's after heavy use across the year, to see how they hold up.



Bigburly912 said:


> The led isn’t openly exposed. It has a dome over it


Yes, you're right in that I should have said "LED unit"... as the LED is encased in a small solid plastic "dome", sold as one piece. 

I do have a Photon Freedom squeeze 5mm LED that sits on my keychain and yeah... over the years it has brushed up against a lot of objects in my pocket, none the worse for wear. So in retrospect, should be similar kind of durability here.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 21, 2019)

xevious said:


> I still feel like the 5mm LED is openly exposed, especially if pocket carried with keys. Imagine metal keys thrusting and scratching against the LED and the surrounding metal (reflector). The Jetbeam U doesn't have quite as nice a tint, but with 3 modes and a protected emitter, it feels more useful and pocket safe than the C01. I still like this light and happy to have it, but I won't be daily pocket carrying it.


Don't let this be a concern. Over a decade with lights such as the Arc and E01 have proven this to be a non-issue.


----------



## xevious (Mar 22, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> Don't let this be a concern. Over a decade with lights such as the Arc and E01 have proven this to be a non-issue.


Thanks for the reassurance. With what you and others have now said, I'm feeling much more confident about the C01.  I've already installed a magnet in the tail cap and waiting for some Norland optic adhesive to finally mount a tritium vial too. Very nice touches that Sofirn has provided--you don't often find them in other lights in this size category.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Mar 22, 2019)

xevious said:


> I still feel like the 5mm LED is openly exposed, especially if pocket carried with keys. Imagine metal keys thrusting and scratching against the LED and the surrounding metal (reflector). The Jetbeam U doesn't have quite as nice a tint, but with 3 modes and a protected emitter, it feels more useful and pocket safe than the C01. I still like this light and happy to have it, but I won't be daily pocket carrying it.



I don't like aluminum for that kind of carry anyway. Whatever coatings or anodizing eventually get chewed up by keys, coins, etc. Stainless steel or brass takes inside-the-pocket wear better. 

This light is exceptionally lightweight and has a decent clip. It can be clipped on the inside of a pants pocket like a pocket knife. It can also be clipped to a shirt pocket or even between buttons, safely away from hard scratchy things. Not having the extra glass just adds to the minimalism. Behind the beautiful tint, that's my second favorite thing about this C01.


----------



## xevious (Mar 25, 2019)

My 5600k C01 with magnet & trit.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 26, 2019)

xevious said:


> My 5600k C01 with magnet & trit.


Source for both?


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 26, 2019)

xevious said:


> My 5600k C01 with magnet & trit.


Congrats!
thanks for the great visuals


----------



## xevious (Mar 26, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> Source for both?


I bought the 3mm x 5mm magnets from huanshop2015 on eBay (99.2% feedback). They're in China so it takes a couple weeks, but packing was very good. $1.78 for 20. The tritium vial I bought off Banggood. But MixGlo is an even better source, in terms of packing--absolutely 1st rate.

I used super glue to adhere the magnet. It works _really_ well. Also, if you have any unsightly excess, a little acetone will take it off. Note that in this case, you can see the magnet sits slightly below the surface. It still holds on very strong, though. If you want it flush, you may want to try a small drop of glue first and let it cure, then add more glue and push in the magnet. The tritium vial was secured with NOA61 Norland optical adhesive. I don't think you can buy that from Banggood. I got it from MixGlo. 1cc is all you need, for at least a dozen applications. NOA61 dries absolutely perfectly clear and won't cloud up over time. Super glue may work fine at first, but I have seen cases of it becoming a bit opaque over time.



jon_slider said:


> Congrats! Thanks for the great visuals


You're welcome, and thanks.


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 30, 2019)

My wife lost her 5600K, but I found it. I'm taking this as an excuse to repossess it. Flashlight collection +1.

Cheers


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 5, 2019)

Where are you guys getting a magnet and trit vial for these lights?


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Apr 5, 2019)

I really don't think the Arcs of yesterday were made any better than these. I think it had more to do with increased costs due the fact they were made in the USA and also marketing hype/reputation and they filled a niche at the time. I am sure the electronics came from the same places and the Sofrin is potted and that's what really makes them so durable/tough. the alum. bodies are virtually identical in thickness and strength .

Peak lights are also very nice lights. I love them but hate the ramping mechanism . very well made and overall probably better fit and finish . and lots of options which is very cool. but for bang for the buck you cant beat the Sofrin


----------



## nightshade (Apr 5, 2019)

Just like the staff at the VA told me. That was then, this is now, Gramps.  I gotta be true to my school, I gotta represent. No one, and I mean nobody, keeps the skinbag intact in the end. The only constant is decay, etc.
Still prefer the original Arc driver and light. It's a completely different feel in the hand . Thanks to some really cool, old school members here I made a Yuji modded Arc. Definitely not a mod for people who are not retired or have any commitments at all 
Salvaging the original USA made pcb took hours of picking at potting material under a USB microscope. It's been repotted and a 5600k was added. If Gransee evers stops by, thanks for the memories, bro.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 5, 2019)

I have never seen an Arc AAA in real life, but from the descriptions I have read from the $40 USD 2006 versions they seem to be kind of like a Fenix E01. A labor of love indeed, and perhaps a spendy one to make the Arc AAA all that one hoped it could be. It is what we do in our quests in this illuminating hobby. 


All things considered, at the price they were sold ($6-8 ea USD), the Sofirn C01 is simply amazing value and I am glad I have a handful of them.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 5, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> Where are you guys getting a magnet and trit vial for these lights?



Read Post 444?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 6, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> Read Post 444?


I must have missed it. Thanks.


----------



## xevious (Apr 8, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> I must have missed it. Thanks.


I found that super glue worked like a charm. It doesn't take a lot of mass to work and excess will seep out, so the magnet will lay down pretty snug, maybe 0.25 mm below the surface. There isn't a 4mm x 5mm magnet size sold. So I'd put a very small amount of glue in first, let it harden, then add more and insert the magnet. I wouldn't try layering magnets as it would probably stick out too far. Or, use something thicker like Gorilla glue and be careful not to press it too far down. 

It's just a minor nitpick. The magnet as I have it actually works. And I'm not sure how much better it would be if the magnet was perfectly flush to the surface (might be just a nominal improvement). Part of it may also be due to owning lights like Olight S1, S10 and S15 lights that have really powerful magnets in the tail caps, and these little magnets just can't compete.


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm curious if there's a magnet out there thst would fit in the tritium slot for those who want more power.


----------



## xevious (Apr 9, 2019)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm curious if there's a magnet out there thst would fit in the tritium slot for those who want more power.


I've never seen a magnet in that size and shape. You'd be best off using a carbide drill bit and excavate a wider channel in the aluminum to fit a rectangular magnet.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 21, 2019)

To everyone who has enjoyed these humble yet very satisfying (in my opinion) little lights:

Djozz is trying to organize a small production run of a host version of the C01. This would be exactly the same as the original C01, but with no LED or potting. You solder in an LED of your choosing, trim the excess leg length, and the light will drive it at 25mA.

So if you have some Yuji's left over from one of the emitter group buys and want another C01, this would be the opportunity.

Or if you want a red light AAA twisty, you could do that instead.

Or green, blue, aqua/cyan, amber, or yellow, for that matter. In fact, there are even 5mm LED's with a built in chip that cycles them automatically through red, green, and blue.

However, Sofirn can only cover their cost of doing this if enough people are interested.

What does everyone think?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Burgess (Aug 21, 2019)

_


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 26, 2019)

I hope that's munching on popcorn while watching with interest? If so, feel free to PM me and I can share what info I know.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## Darvis (Aug 23, 2020)

Bump... anyone know when/where the single mode re-release hits in 2020?


----------



## slowtechstef (Oct 27, 2020)

And the Sofirn C01 is re-released 

That is the 5mm high-cri potted battery vampire version.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 27, 2020)

That’s great! These are great little lights for about $10!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 27, 2020)

LINK, please !

Sofirn's website still says:

Sold Out
0 available


_


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 27, 2020)

Burgess said:


> LINK, please !
> 
> Sofirn's website still says:
> 
> ...



I found them on Ali Exp. Sofirn Store.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 28, 2020)

Johnnyh said:


> I found them on Ali Exp. Sofirn Store.


Yea, but are they really available to be shipped? I've gotten burnt by that before.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 28, 2020)

Me too. Mine never showed up. I was refunded but with no warning whatsoever a substantial amount of time later


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 28, 2020)

All I can say is that the site claims that they will ship within 5 days...I’m just taking it at face value...but I should add a disclaimer! Use at your own risk! I make no recommendations or as to the veracity of Ali Express or The Sofirn Store! I’ve gotten stuff from them without incident but maybe I got lucky (?).
(I got some BLF C01 lights from this source back back in 2018 and some C01 S in March 2019 and had no problems other than it took a looooong time...like weeks...)


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 28, 2020)

Usually the stores on aliexpress are pretty good. One bad interaction I had won’t make me quit using them. Should have said that in the above post.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 28, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Usually the stores on aliexpress are pretty good. One bad interaction I had won’t make me quit using them. Should have said that in the above post.



No, all good! I’m never all that comfy with ordering stuff direct from China. It always feels like a crap shoot...Chinese “tracking” has never really worked for me (not like I’m used to). We shall see!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess (Oct 28, 2020)

I had one * BAD * experience
with Ali Express 18 months ago,
and told myself: " NEVER AGAIN " !

< just sayin' >

(and it was for the Original Sofirn C01 lights)

:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull:
_


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 29, 2020)

I see no Sofirn C01 even listed on Aliexpress and on the Sofirn site, none are shown as in stock.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 29, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> I see no Sofirn C01 even listed on Aliexpress and on the Sofirn site, none are shown as in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk



Sent you a link via PM...
From what I gather, this is equipped with a Sophia 5mm 3400k 95 CRI led and not potted as the original was. Supposedly the company felt that the construction/design makes potting not worth the cost/ benefit.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks. Any idea when they'll actually be available?


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirT (Oct 30, 2020)

This test does not provide an objective indication of reliability.
It looks impressive, but it captures the essence


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 30, 2020)

The Sofirn Store on Ali now states there are 565 units available. Whether that’s true or not...I don’t know...for me, I will take them on their word. If my trust is misplaced, I’ll deal with it. Hope not!


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 30, 2020)

Ah I’m not as interested without potting of the electronics. Thanks though OP, Johnnyh and others


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 31, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Ah I’m not as interested without potting of the electronics. Thanks though OP, Johnnyh and others


I agree. Charge a buck or two more, but pot it.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 31, 2020)

I hear you...on the bright side, it can be easily modded with other 5mm LED’s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2020)

There was a potential group buy for empty C01 bodies at that forum whose platform is inexpensive lights but I don't know that it ever came to fruition. I had an alert set up for whenever a post took place on the thread and have not gotten an alert it a long time.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 31, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> There was a potential group buy for empty C01 bodies at that forum whose platform is inexpensive lights but I don't know that it ever came to fruition. I had an alert set up for whenever a post took place on the thread and have not gotten an alert it a long time.



Last I saw on the main C01 thread over there was they weren't going to do the hosts.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2020)

That's too bad. Heck I told 'em I was down for 10 or more.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 4, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> That's too bad. Heck I told 'em I was down for 10 or more.



It really is unfortunate. However, it should not be too difficult to disassemble to swap LED's if you are comfortable soldering. Once I get mine, I will try to make a write up. I'm going to swap at least one for the 2300K high CRI emitters I got from rngwn. I'm tempted to do a set of color emitters matching the body colors, too. My wife probably won't approve, though.

I don't know if it was mentioned, but Sofirn decided to also do a version with a 670nm deep red emitter, red body color only. It looks like that version is available now on their own website, and on their Ali Express site. The 3400K version so far is on their Ali Express site only.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2020)

NEWS FLASH ! ! !


Sofirn's official website just FINALLY posted
their new batch of C01 / Sophia lights as 
being IN STOCK ! ! !


https://sofirnlight.com/c01-aaa-flashlight-5mm-3400k-led-95-cri-or-670nm-red-p0152.html


----------



## pilo7448 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ordered!.. Ty sir[emoji120]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 6, 2020)

For under 7 bucks shipped, I can live without the potting.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks. I really wanted the potting, but I guess that's not going to happen. I ordered 2 of each.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 6, 2020)

Just bought one, it`ll go nice with my C01R


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 6, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks. I really wanted the potting, but I guess that's not going to happen. I ordered 2 of each.



On another forum, someone said they manually re-potted one of the early C01's that had uncured potting in it with "Star Brite Liquid Electrical Tape". They did not say if they disassemble the light and brush it on as a coating, or have some way of squeezing it through the potting hole in the driver.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2020)

iamlucky13 said:


> On another forum, someone said they manually re-potted one of the early C01's that had uncured potting in it with "Star Brite Liquid Electrical Tape". They did not say if they disassemble the light and brush it on as a coating, or have some way of squeezing it through the potting hole in the driver.


Thanks. Not sure why I'm so anal about potting. Got spoiled with my other keychain lights that claim to be potted.

In all reality, it probably makes little to no difference.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone get a shipping notice yet for the C01 from Sofirn?


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven’t received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 9, 2020)

I have not received shipping notice on my deep red C01R's I placed order on 10/23. Odd.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm thinking they made these available for sale, without even having the inventory yet.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 11, 2020)

My order shipped


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 11, 2020)

My order from Ali Express (Sofirn Store) shipped a few days ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mine just shipped too.

Is it possible to get the title of this thread changed to remove the potted part so as to not mislead anyone who hasn't read through all of the comments?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2020)

History will show the thread began as a side topic to the Fenix E01 where the discussion had turned toward the potted C01. A group buy of 1000 were done and were pretty popular. 

Instead of changing the title to this one, perhaps another 'non potted' thread is in order to discuss round 2 of the C01.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?471950-Sofirn-C01-for-2020


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 12, 2020)

My 2pk of deep red shipped


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 12, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> I'm thinking they made these available for sale, without even having the inventory yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Just got my ship notice.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## TIFisher (Nov 12, 2020)

Received my ship notification today as well. 9 on the way. Great little lights as they were. Looking forward to the Sophia version.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2020)

I updated the first post, to help people understand the various models in the C01 Series better.


----------

